# WCG-TPU 9th Birthday Challenge (11/16-11/22/2013)- Join us/Crunch/Win Stuff



## Norton (Nov 13, 2013)

Ongoing.....

Come on folks- TPU's crunching team needs your help

Welcome all to the WCG-TPU 9th Birthday Challenge 
we have joined the *WCG 9th Birthday Challenge* (11/16 thru 11/22) that SETI.Germany is sponsoring.
Links:

Hourly stats updates (WCG points):
http://www.seti-germany.de/wcg/statistiken/challenge.php?&lang=en

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,35626_lastpage,yes#lastpost

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=6195

We participated in prior years and we came very close, with the help of the GPU work, to winning last years *WCG 8th Birthday Challenge *(2nd place) 

Link to the 8th Birthday Challenge results:
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=5312

* What do you need to do?*
- Join the Team*
- Install the software*
**How to join our Team and get started*
*Note- the WCG website has been updated- screenshots may differ slightly
- Crunch from 11/16 (0:00 GMT) to 11/22/2013 (24:00 GMT)
- Hang out with your Team mates

*Challenge results:
TPU takes 5th place and the Raspberry Pie*


----------



## Norton (Nov 13, 2013)

As with many of our Challenges we have a few prizes available 
*Note on Challenge prizes. Our prizes are donated by WCG-TPU Team members "By Cruncher's for Crunchers" for the purpose of assisting the Team to continue to maintain our rigs, grow our membership (or our crunching farms), and to promote the good work of crunching in general.

*Grand Prize: Win a Crunching Rig** (donated by Norton/Ion)
*Specifications/Details*
- NZXT Source 210 (White) case w/5x 120mm fans
- Corsair TX-550M modular psu
- Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 (AM3+) mobo
- AMD Phenom II 1055T (6 core-125w) cpu
- AC Freezer64 Pro (stock AMD heatpipe cooler as spare)
- 2x4GB GSkill Ares DDR3-1866 ram
- Geforce 8800GT video card- provided by [Ion]
- 320GB Western Digital 7,200rpm HDD (WD3200AAKS)
- DVD/RW drive
*available to Team members in the USA (Canada/Mexico if extra shipping is paid)- shipping would be too difficult otherwise
The winner of the Grand Prize will need to declare that he/she will dedicate a minimum of 6 months crunching for the Team WCG-TPU on the rig.
Preview here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3016150&postcount=25357

*Other prizes*
*Note-If anyone is interested in donating a prize- please contact me or [Ion]
*Hardware/Software Prizes*
- *CM Sentinel Advanced 2 (mouse)* provided by manofthem*
- *Silverstone Argon AR03 cpu cooler* provided by Norton*
- *$20 PayPal gift *- provided by Bow
- *$20 PayPal gift * (x2)- provided by theonedub
- *$20 PayPal gift *- provided by BarbaricSoul
- *$10 Google Play Gift Card* (US only)- provided by theonedub
- * Window 7 Pro key* (x3)- provided by [Ion]
- *MSI Radeon 7770* graphics card- provided by BarbaricSoul
- *CM Storm Havok mouse*- provided by sneekypete*
- *CM Cosmos SE case* provided by sneekypete*
*available to Team members in the USA (Canada/Mexico if extra shipping is paid)- shipping would be too difficult otherwise

*Game giveaway*- to be hosted by *manofthem*
Watch this thread and the WCG section of TPU for announcement of the game giveaway!

*Requirements/terms to qualify for a prize:*
* in order for your name to be drawn- you would need to be a member of this forum also (we will draw according to forum name so please post if WCG name is different)
- Participate for the duration of the WCG 9th Birthday Challenge
- Earn a minimum of *5,000 BOINC points *for Team WCG-TPU during the Qualifying period (see below)
- Qualifying period ends when all participants reach 5,000 BOINC points or 11/29/2013 (whichever comes 1st)
- Winners will be chosen randomly at the end of the qualifying period.
- Participation in the Game giveaway will require that you are actively crunching during this Challenge

*How Random Winners Will be Drawn (see below):*


Spoiler:  Random Drawing system provided by the theonedub



To ensure everyone gets a fair shake and to minimize any potential conflict of interest while maintaining the highest level of transparency- I have drafted a new way to draw winners. The system uses (3) members and works as follows:



> Originally Posted by The System
> Member 1: This member creates a list of all qualified participants usernames. This list is sent to Member 2.
> 
> Member 2: Using the list of names, Member 2 will assign each entrant a unique number. A list of the usernames with the unique numbers is sent back to Person 1. The list of just the random numbers is sent to Member 3.
> ...


 

The system makes sure that there is no bias or other favoritism at play when winners are drawn. Winners are drawn based on a random number instead of usernames- where a possibility exists to redraw if that person doesn’t like who won, draw a friend, draw themselves, pass on new members, or skip doing a random drawing all together.

My hope is that this will alleviate any concerns about drawings and their legitimacy. If it works smoothly, I would like to see this become the new standard when conducting giveaways that have prizes donated by the community.

If there are any questions about this system, drop me a PM.


Note(s):
- If for some reason you cannot participate at the start of the Challenge you may still qualify for the prizes, PM me to discuss your situation and we'll make those decisions on an individual basis 


*Challenge Participants:*
*WCG user name in () if different from TPU user name
list pending...

*Prize winners:*



Spoiler:  non-hardware prizes













Spoiler:  hardware prizes


----------



## manofthem (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm in and super stoked for it!   


So is this challenge "all projects" or anything in particular?


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 13, 2013)

manofthem said:


> I'm in and super stoked for it!
> 
> 
> So is this challenge "all projects" or anything in particular?



++++1111 on that bro!!!

*I am soooooooooo in!*


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2013)

Not going to mention the Freezer64Pro? 

Count me in for contributing at least three Windows 7 Pro COAs.



manofthem said:


> I'm in and super stoked for it!
> 
> 
> So is this challenge "all projects" or anything in particular?



It's all projects, so you may wish to run FAAH--in my experience it gives the best PPD


----------



## Norton (Nov 13, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Not going to mention the Freezer64Pro?
> 
> Count me in for contributing at least three Windows 7 Pro COAs.
> 
> ...



Will add in the Win7 Pro keys and the Freezer shortly- Thanks! 

They both arrived safely today btw 

Can someone check the "getting started in BOINC" thread to see if the new WCG website layout messed it up too much? We may have to put up another step by step guide if that's the case 

Stay tuned- TPU's News Dept is prepping an article for the front page


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2013)

Yes, will check the thread later and prepare new screenshots if necessary


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 13, 2013)

Also a quick note, the front page news of this challenge is live now:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=194391

Might want to throw that in the original post Norton.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 13, 2013)

Norton said:


> - *$20 PayPal gift X2 *- provided by theonedub



That looks better


----------



## erocker (Nov 13, 2013)

It may be a good idea to link to a tutorial/directions on getting WCG running on a rig.


----------



## Norton (Nov 13, 2013)

erocker said:


> It may be a good idea to link to a tutorial/directions on getting WCG running on a rig.



We're double checking the process now- World Community Grid (WCG) redid their website less than a week ago so our step by step guide may by invalid atm 

*Note to potential new crunchers- WCG's website has a brief blackout daily for stats updates from appr. 00:30-01:30 GMT

*Update- this link should work OK (OP updated):
**How to join our Team and get started*
*Note- the WCG website has been updated- screenshots may differ slightly


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 13, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Not going to mention the Freezer64Pro?


That would not be the FreezerPro64 that I sent you, would it?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> That would not be the FreezerPro64 that I sent you, would it?



No, that one ended up getting used in the AMD X2 system I had at the point that eventually ended up getting sold.  This is another one I picked up recently b/c it was free and I figured it would be useful for something, eventually


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 13, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> No, that one ended up getting used in the AMD X2 system I had at the point that eventually ended up getting sold.  This is another one I picked up recently b/c it was free and I figured it would be useful for something, eventually


No worries my friend. Pay it forward!!!!

I will have the following crunching for TPU during the challenge:

*Both* Opty 48 core Servers(Linux)
i7-870 @ 4.0ghz(Linux)
Phenom II x4 B90 @ 3.7Ghz(Win7)
Phenom II X4 B50 @ 3.4Ghz(Linux)
Phenom  x4 9550 @ 2.8Ghz(Win7)HTPC
Might get the Phenom x4 9850 @ 3.0Ghz/K9A2 Platinum going as well(Linux)

Let's do this!


----------



## Nordic (Nov 13, 2013)

I wonder if we and the HWBOT team could cooperate. If we did some benching they might crunching?


----------



## manofthem (Nov 13, 2013)

erocker said:


> It may be a good idea to link to a tutorial/directions on getting WCG running on a rig.



Alrighty, we got erocker coming in!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 13, 2013)

I assume there is a Linux client?


----------



## Nordic (Nov 13, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> I assume there is a Linux client?



There is. You can follow the instructions that Norton provided for the most part, except you would download boinc from the software center.

The Cruncher's Guide to The Linux Operating System is in the making.

I like crunching on linux better. Its free performance.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> No worries my friend. Pay it forward!!!!
> 
> I will have the following crunching for TPU during the challenge:
> 
> ...



Sweet! 
I'll have:
Opty 4P (Linux)
3770k @ 4.0 (Win7)
3770k @ 3.6 (Linux)
2600k @ 4.4 (Linux)
2700k @ 4.4 (Win7)
Q6600 @ 2.4 (Win7) (probably, may need the PSU for the i920 below)
920 @ who knows (Linux)
3612QM @ 2.8 (Win7)
3537U @ 2.8 (Win8)
3x2100 @ 3.1 (Win7)
L7600 @ 1.6 (Win7)
T9600 @ 2.8 (Win7)
3930k @ 4.5 (Win7)
FX8350 @ 4.0 (Linux)
920 @ 3.8 (Win7)

That's the fleet.  So there we are 

I've switched back over to exclusively FAAH again so that I'm at peak PPD by the time the competition starts.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 13, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Sweet!
> I'll have:
> Opty 4P (Linux)
> 3770k @ 4.0 (Win7)
> ...



how much is your electric bill


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 13, 2013)

count me in! Throwing the backup 8350 into the fray for the challenge.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> how much is your electric bill



I live in the school dorm, so we don't pay extra for electricity.  I'd estimate that everything is probably a total of about 2KW or so, which is considerably less than things were last year with the ancient 4P and all of the G92 cards (I had 10 G92 cards, each of which are probably about 100w folding).


----------



## manofthem (Nov 13, 2013)

In all humility, I will post that I'll be crunchning on a 2600k @4.5ghz and a 2100 @3.1ghz, but they will be crunching 24/7 for the challenge.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 13, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> count me in! Throwing the backup 8350 into the fray for the challenge.


Dude, how much hardware do you have to have when a FX-8350 is in your back-up fleet? Rock on TRWOV!


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 13, 2013)

I am in, with Intel-desk being forced to "evolve" into Darwin. PPD should more or less double now the good old Wolfdale E8400 is being replaced wth a Trinity 740. Asgard-AMD will assist this weekend while Darwin will spool up.

If anyone of the European crunchers wishes to get the RAM that has been in Intel-desk so far (OCZ Platinum DDR2-1066), he or she better sends me PM before it goes to the B/S/T/ forum and Ebay. Cruncher discount is in effect.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 13, 2013)

woot! got it installed and running on CentOS 6. I just had to install some i686 versions of packages. So you can add a 980x (actually Norton's old chip) to your lineup. it won't be 100% since it also runs a bunch of other stuff but i figure it is better than nothing.

edit: my wcg name is "easy rhino" and i chose the "World Community Grid" project. I hope i did it right.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 13, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> woot! got it installed and running on CentOS 6. I just had to install some i686 versions of packages. So you can add a 980x (actually Norton's old chip) to your lineup. it won't be 100% since it also runs a bunch of other stuff but i figure it is better than nothing.
> 
> edit: my wcg name is "easy rhino" and i chose the "World Community Grid" project. I hope i did it right.



Glad to have you aboard, good sir 

You should now be able to choose which projects exactly you wish to crunch for on WCG's site.


----------



## Norton (Nov 13, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> woot! got it installed and running on CentOS 6. I just had to install some i686 versions of packages. So you can add a 980x (actually Norton's old chip) to your lineup. it won't be 100% since it also runs a bunch of other stuff but i figure it is better than nothing.
> 
> edit: my wcg name is "easy rhino" and i chose the "World Community Grid" project. I hope i did it right.



 

You can adjust your preferences in the BOINC Manager.... it's pretty self explanatory 

If you got it right you will see stats pop up here:
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175&sort=today

and when we see that you get an official welcome here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=135433


----------



## Arjai (Nov 13, 2013)

I hope nobody minds... I did this:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3015887&postcount=184


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 13, 2013)

the lappy and the i5 2400 are in full time  when i can be wrestled away from BF 4 i will throw the 3570K rig into action under Ubuntu


----------



## xvi (Nov 13, 2013)

I'll see what I can do about getting the work server in to the fray here, but no promises. If anyone has any tips on controlling fan speed on a Dell PowerEdge 2950 under Linux, I'm listening. 

(I think they're about $400-500 on eBay and the one we have is good for about 6k ppd. Not bad price/perf, imo)


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 13, 2013)

I am most certainly in with my all crunchers. Already set to FAAH for LOL MAXIMUM POINTS~! Yeeeaaaaahaaawwwww!!!!

P.S.
>Qualifying period ends [...] 11/29/2013 
29th? Isn't that a typo? The challenge ends on the 22th, so it seems quite odd.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 13, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Already set to FAAH for LOL MAXIMUM POINTS



What the hell is "FAAH?"


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 13, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> What the hell is "FAAH?"



Fight Aids @ Home


----------



## Bow (Nov 13, 2013)

I am also set to FAAH.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 13, 2013)

I will keep running mixed during this challenge, I think.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 13, 2013)

I still need some for a Sapphire badge for FAAH, so I figured "why not? Been waiting for the Sapphire long enough. A bit acceleration will do no harm, eh?"


----------



## Norton (Nov 13, 2013)

Vinska said:


> I am most certainly in with my all crunchers. Already set to FAAH for LOL MAXIMUM POINTS~! Yeeeaaaaahaaawwwww!!!!
> 
> P.S.
> >Qualifying period ends [...] 11/29/2013
> 29th? Isn't that a typo? The challenge ends on the 22th, so it seems quite odd.



We're requiring 5,000 pts for prize qualification so the period is extended, if necessary, for late starters/slow crunchers


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 13, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Fight Aids @ Home



Thanks Alien! Oh yea I got a ton of them at the moment. Have some of the Clean Energy as well. I see the FAAH finishes in a couple of hours.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 14, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> No worries my friend. Pay it forward!!!!
> 
> I will have the following crunching for TPU during the challenge:
> 
> ...






[Ion] said:


> Sweet!
> I'll have:
> Opty 4P (Linux)
> 3770k @ 4.0 (Win7)
> ...



Awesome! I'll use the systems in my sig, and I have a couple of GTX680s laying around and an old Q9550 that just needs assembling and a PSU. Will probably get a cheap PSU to have this old warship join our fleet! It's gonna get real hot in my apartment, the electric bill will go up but my gas bill will probably come down this month as I wont be using the heater!


----------



## Norton (Nov 14, 2013)

15th Warlock said:


> Awesome! I'll use the systems in my sig, and I have a couple of GTX680s laying around and an old Q9550 that just needs assembling and a PSU. Will probably get a cheap PSU to have this old warship join our fleet! It's gonna get real hot in my apartment, the electric bill will go up but my gas bill will probably come down this month as I wont be using the heater!



Sounds great! 

WCG doesn't use gpu's atm but the cpu's in your rigs will do well.... likely Top 10 or even Top 5 in our Team if they're all running 100%

Power/heat will also be a little more reasonable with just the cpu's.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 14, 2013)

Norton said:


> Sounds great!
> 
> WCG doesn't use gpu's atm but the cpu's in your rigs will do well.... likely Top 10 or even Top 5 in our Team if they're all running 100%
> 
> Power/heat will also be a little more reasonable with just the cpu's.



Oh, I see, that's even better then, I already have this old 350W PSU I bet will be enough to power that old Q9550, no need to get a new PSU then! Thanks for clearing that up!

Alrighty then, I shall assemble that old rig tomorrow night! Will be joining you guys pretty soon!


----------



## Nordic (Nov 14, 2013)

Im going to have to fight for my #5 spot. I might even have to switch the 4770k to Linux but it is a little late for that at this point.


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 14, 2013)

Im in guys. Been along time since I have crunched. Putting both my 2600k and am wondering how much a 965 would do. Also a link to keep track of my points would be great. Thanks in advance.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2013)

mx500torid said:


> Im in guys. Been along time since I have crunched. Putting both my 2600k and am wondering how much a 965 would do. Also a link to keep track of my points would be great. Thanks in advance.



AMD X4 965?  Probably 3k.


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 14, 2013)

Thx Ion so is it worth it on the 965?


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 14, 2013)

I am not Ion, but I'd say - quite so, yes.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 14, 2013)

mx500torid said:


> Thx Ion so is it worth it on the 965?



I was crunching on a 965. It gets 2500-3000ppd. It is not a slouch that is for sure. Every work unit you complete is for science even on a lowly atom processor or old Pentium 4. It is worth it. I believe Ion does have some atoms crunching too, or did.


----------



## sabre23 (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2013)

mx500torid said:


> Thx Ion so is it worth it on the 965?



Well I'd say so.  It's still a useful chip and does SCIENCE!

I'm running a number of dual core systems and a C2Q, all of which get less than 3k PPD.  So if you can bear the power usage, I'd say go for it 


james888 said:


> I was crunching on a 965. It gets 2500-3000ppd. It is not a slouch that is for sure. Every work unit you complete is for science even on a lowly atom processor or old Pentium 4. It is worth it. I believe Ion does have some atoms crunching too, or did.



Had the Atom going last year & over the summer.  Off right now because I don't have anywhere to put it


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 14, 2013)

Thx guys its fired up.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 14, 2013)

Do you guys think I could get my i3 2130m and i7 4770k on Linux and spooled up in time for the challenge? I would be cutting it close.


----------



## Norton (Nov 14, 2013)

mx500torid said:


> Thx guys its fired up.





Best place to see your output is here:
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175&sort=today

Also, make sure the "make hosts visible" or "show hosts" option* is enabled in your WCG setting

* forgot exact name of the option atm


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2013)

james888 said:


> Do you guys think I could get my i3 2130m and i7 4770k on Linux and spooled up in time for the challenge? I would be cutting it close.



Well, they wouldn't be at full power by the beginning, but I think so


----------



## Nordic (Nov 14, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Well, they wouldn't be at full power by the beginning, but I think so



I am doing it with the i3. It only gets about 1.2k on windows anyways.


----------



## xvi (Nov 14, 2013)

My X2 550 is a dedicated cruncher now. Performance/watt as an overall system isn't very good, but it's still science (and my room is much warmer now).

(I meant whether or not the 965 was worth it. It just depends. The X2 is only good for 2000-3000 ppd)


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2013)

james888 said:


> I am doing it with the i3. It only gets about 1.2k on windows anyways.


That seems low.  My dedicated i3s get about 1.6-1.8k PPD on Windows.  The one I use as a gamer gets less, obviously.  My Core 2 T9600 is a 2.8GHz C2D and it gets about 1.1k on Windows....


xvi said:


> My X2 550 is a dedicated cruncher now. Performance/watt as an overall system isn't very good, but it's still science (and my room is much warmer now).


----------



## Nordic (Nov 14, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> That seems low.  My dedicated i3s get about 1.6-1.8k PPD on Windows.  The one I use as a gamer gets less, obviously.  My Core 2 T9600 is a 2.8GHz C2D and it gets about 1.1k on Windows....


2.2ghz sandy bridge i3 2 cores 4 threads. Running at 100%. Its a laptop cpu so I didn't think much of it. Maybe Linux will substantially increase production.



And if any of the newer members are interested, we have our own WCG sub channel in the TPU team speak channel. Time zones can get crazy since we are all around the world.


Spoiler: Instuctions



Download ts3 here.
Install.
Open.
Click "Connections" in the top left hand corner. A little menu will pop out. In the server address put "ts21.gamerservers.com:9207" and type in a desired name; leave the server password blank.
Join desired subchannel(WCG Channel)


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2013)

james888 said:


> 2.2ghz sandy bridge i3 2 cores 4 threads. Running at 100%. Its a laptop cpu so I didn't think much of it. Maybe Linux will substantially increase production.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohhh, my i3s are the 3.1GHz desktop ones...


----------



## theonedub (Nov 14, 2013)

Add a $10 Google Play Gift Card to the prize pool. (US Only because I think that's a limitation of these cards).


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 14, 2013)

Norton said:


> Also, make sure the "make hosts visible" or "show hosts" option* is enabled in your WCG setting
> 
> * forgot exact name of the option atm



It's "show hosts" 
For those wandering - an exact location, showing the full interface and the exact section opened where to find it:


Spoiler












P.S. is it just me or is TPU forum having major hiccups?


----------



## Norton (Nov 14, 2013)

theonedub said:


> Add a $10 Google Play Gift Card to the prize pool. (US Only because I think that's a limitation of these cards).


Done!  



Vinska said:


> It's "show hosts"
> For those wandering - an exact location, showing the full interface and the exact section opened where to find it:
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! was on my work laptop and MS Paint sucks to use in Windows XP 

What kind of hiccups?


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 14, 2013)

Norton said:


> What kind of hiccups?



Loads slowly. And never finishes loading completely.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 14, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Loads slowly. And never finishes loading completely.



I have been having a couple of issues today on TPU as well.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 14, 2013)

xvi said:


> My X2 550 is a dedicated cruncher now.


Can you unlock it to a X4 B55? What mobo do you have?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 15, 2013)

Alright guys I am hoping to at the very least have my 2 main crunchers fired back up either sunday or Monday.  I maybe a day or so late on the beginning of the challenge but I am trying to lend the team a hand.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 15, 2013)

i will put my  X4 9600B and maybe the Xeon E3-1275v2 to contribution (WCG name same to TPU name)


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> i will put my  X4 9600B and maybe the Xeon E3-1275v2 to contribution (WCG name same to TPU name)



Great, and welcome!


----------



## Norton (Nov 15, 2013)

24 hours to go before the start of the challenge! 

Just idled the folding on my 7970 until the end of the challenge.... sorry Buck


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 15, 2013)

Norton said:


> 48 hours to go before the start of the challenge!
> 
> *Just idled the folding on my 7970 until the end of the challenge.... sorry Buck *



What!!!!???....Unacceptable!:shadedshu

Starting to throw rigs together now. Should have everything up to speed by tomorrow night. Coming for Chery Pie again Kai!~


----------



## Bow (Nov 15, 2013)

My ppd are down for some reason???have not changed anything except running just one project now, FAAH.  How much disc space should I be using?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> What!!!!???....Unacceptable!:shadedshu
> 
> Starting to throw rigs together now. Should have everything up to speed by tomorrow night. Coming for Chery Pie again Kai!~



I'm waiting 

I have another i7-920 coming tomorrow, and if I can convince it to run on my spare 300w PSU then it'll be up---if not, I'll temporarily pull down the C2Q.

And since I've switched back to FAAH, PPD should be up too


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 15, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I'm waiting
> 
> I have another i7-920 coming tomorrow, and if I can convince it to run on my spare 300w PSU then it'll be up---if not, I'll temporarily pull down the C2Q.
> 
> And since I've switched back to FAAH, PPD should be up too


I've run out of PSU's as well. Can't get the X4 B50 running or the 9850 BE.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I've run out of PSU's as well. Can't get the X4 B50 running or the 9850 BE.




I think I have a spare that I can pick up when I go home next, and if not, I can always spick up some locally for cheap, but there's only so much that I can fit into the dorm room


----------



## Arjai (Nov 15, 2013)

This is gonna be AWESOME!!!!

I love all the TPU-ers coming on board with us!!



Thanks everybody!! Together we can make some noise!!!!


----------



## okidna (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm in but with very small PPD  

My company is doing some sort of expansion and I'll work out of town until the end of the year to supervise, so at the moment I only crunch with my laptop (dual Core Pentium P6100) and my desktop is "sleeping" at home, didn't want to trouble my wife with computer thingy and it's a wet season here in my country so thunderstorm and blackout will always come knocking, better be safe 

Go team TPU!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 15, 2013)

Ok, I'm in, and not by accident this time!
2600K @ 4.4GHz


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 15, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Ok, I'm in, and not by accident this time!
> 2600K @ 4.4GHz


Alright Bruce! Thanks for joining us.


----------



## Bow (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 15, 2013)

I'll have the 2nd Opteron Server running WCG tonight. Letting it finish up the last F@H WU before switching over. I'm out of spare power supplies, so I'll be short 2 of the lesser rigs I promised. Still bringing a total of 112 cores to the challenge.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2013)

Awesome, that's still a hell of a lot of cores 
I look forward to a fierce challenge


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 15, 2013)

too bad i cant get it shipped before the start and it will not arrive before the end i seems 










edit setting up the Xeon for it the Phenom is already set up


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2013)

Woot, a multi-CPU system 

I have a quad-Opteron 8350 system at home that I ultimately retired after just a few months of use.  It's enormous, very loud, and sucks lots of power for limited results.  I replaced it with the much nicer 6128HE system.


----------



## Norton (Nov 15, 2013)

just under *12 hours *to go before the start of the challenge. 

Make those last minute adjustments Team.... it's going to be a great week!!! 



*very strange that I can't get internet access for a couple of my rigs??? Oh well, will have to see if I can get them back online tonight --


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2013)

We'll be cutting it close---best case scenario I'll have the i7-920 going in right about twelve hours


----------



## d1nky (Nov 15, 2013)

ahh what the hell im in again!

hopefully my 2 rigs survive another battering from crunching! still got the speeds from before and the stability!

(but this time ill have breaks and game lol)


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 15, 2013)

Anything special I need to do to be included in this(other than crunch, which I do all the time anyway)? 

Also, Norton, I PM'ed you about adding to the prize lot. A nice very good condition MSI HD7770 and another $20 PP gift.


----------



## Irony (Nov 15, 2013)

Ooh I'm in. See if I can get this random crashing thing sorted before tonight. It only does it if I leave the computer while its crunching.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 15, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> We'll be cutting it close---best case scenario* I'll have the i7-920 going in right about twelve hours*



That reminds me about that I a similar CPU collecting dust... and some other stuff


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 15, 2013)

Disabled network communication for all my crunchers to build quite some WUs up to report when the challange starts 
Increased my work to from 2 to 3 days on all, too.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> That reminds me about that I a similar CPU collecting dust... and some other stuff



You know, if you have CPUs like that collecting dust, I could happily give them a new home crunching for the Team


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 15, 2013)

I ran into problems of private kind and did not build up Darwin (rebirth of the dorm room PC) yet due to lack of time. The MAC adress needs re-registration to so in a best case scenario the machine is challenge ready on tuesday UTC+1.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 15, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> You know, if you have CPUs like that collecting dust, I could happily give them a new home crunching for the Team



It is happily resting in my guest room warmer together with a 7970 but now seems like a good time to re-start it. Betas are back btw.


----------



## d1nky (Nov 15, 2013)

just found out that I can play BF4 and crunch 100% 4.875ghz!! 

little more temps but my loop is good! tonight ill turn on the 2nd rig!

CRUNCH ON!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 15, 2013)

I set my main box to gaming clocks for the challenge. My electricity bill become even more "well fed" than it is now, but for this challenge I am going all-in.


----------



## d1nky (Nov 15, 2013)

Vinska said:


> I set my main box to gaming clocks for the challenge. My electricity bill become even more "well fed" than it is now, but for this challenge I am going all-in.



yea its going to cost but its only a few days.

im at 4.875 1.55v its heating my room lol


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 15, 2013)

Question guys. Why do i have all these "ready to report" messages after a bunch of files? 2471 points seems low to me with 2- 2600k and a 965 BE crunching. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 15, 2013)

Completed WUs do net reported immediately. It is nomal. If you want WUs to get uploaded instantly after completion, add


```
<cc_config>
<options>
<report_results_immediately>1</report_results_immediately>
</options>
</cc_config>
```

to your cc_config.xml file.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 15, 2013)

GAH! This is the worst possible moment for firmware/hardware problems.


Vinska said:


> I set my main box to gaming clocks for the challenge.


doing so "awakened" some firmware bugs I wrote about several months ago. It was all fine for quite a while, but the bug is at it again. I updated my BIOS, but that seem to have introduced new bugs in the firmware, while keeping the old ones *groans*

In short - my main box is currently crunching at 1.4 GHz and there is absolutely nothing I can do about it... *flips table*


----------



## xvi (Nov 15, 2013)

Vinska said:


> GAH! This is the worst possible moment for firmware/hardware problems.
> 
> doing so "awakened" some firmware bugs I wrote about several months ago. It was all fine for quite a while, but the bug is at it again. I updated my BIOS, but that seem to have introduced new bugs in the firmware, while keeping the old ones *groans*
> 
> In short - my main box is currently crunching at 1.4 GHz and there is absolutely nothing I can do about it... *flips table*




Sounds like a Cool 'n Quiet bug. Have you tried disabling it? Maybe try setting the multiplier in Windows? (assuming it's multiplier)

p.s. I found a video game for you. (ノಠ益ಠ)ノ彡┻━┻


Spoiler: ---->



About 45 seconds in should be the magic number for where the action really starts.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 15, 2013)

xvi said:


> Sounds like a Cool 'n Quiet bug. Have you tried disabling it? Maybe try setting the multiplier in Windows? (assuming it's multiplier)



aye, I tried disabling power saving features, including Cool 'n Quiet. I tried many things, even seemingly unrelated ones. Nothing helps. And setting the multiplier from within the OS seem to not fail... except it does and it just stays at 1.4 GHz

From previous several times this happened I have noticed there is only one solution - wait. It gets unstuck after some time. But that can take up to several days, experience shows.

BTW, this bug appears to trigger sometimes after I adjust my CPU clock in the BIOS. *sigh*


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 15, 2013)

Well, I downgraded my BIOS. It didn't solve the CPU clock problem, but at least I no longer have all the "new" bugs.
Really, the latest BIOS for my mobo is such a horrible mess of bugs, it puzzles me greatly how it managed to slip through QC and get shipped.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 15, 2013)

8 thread at 100% feels good? YOU BET!





i will be adding the 4 threads of the 9600B after i setup the rest.

The Xeon will be on crunching perdiodically, when i dont need the pc but the Phenom will be permanently on during the event.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 15, 2013)

Engineering reports all restorative work is finished on the Old Ironsides:






Reactor working at 110%, all systems nominal:






Battleship reporting for duty, ready to hold the line 

22 Cores / 40 Threads at your command Team TPU


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 15, 2013)

15th Warlock said:


> Engineering reports all restorative work is finished on the Old Ironside:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131115/20131115_102753.jpg
> 
> ...



i like those kind of pics  it make me smile ahah

duh ... and i have only 12 thread 8 cores oh wait i might install linux on my notebook and the Zotac AD01 and add 4 thread more ... oh and i also have a C2D 6300 i can use .... 18 threads 14 cores hum .-.. but ... one problem ... I DON'T HAVE ENOUGH HDD... daaarrn

positive point ... its cold outside but not in my living room ... and i didn't turned on my heater (obviously other than the 2 rigs) i guess i put the Phenom HAF at my feet to warm them ... bahahaah
i like cold: my living room temp never above 15° in winter daahahhaa good for crunching ...


----------



## d1nky (Nov 15, 2013)

edit all sorted now - ninja edit

2 rigs running, cancelled updates till later WOOOOOOOP


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 15, 2013)

I forgot to turn on the secondary cruncher this morning


----------



## Norton (Nov 15, 2013)

about *2 hours * to the start of the challenge.

Thanks to everyone in the TPU community who has joined/will join in to give us a shot at the top spot!!!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 15, 2013)

Norton said:


> about *2 hours * to the start of the challenge.
> 
> Thanks to everyone in the TPU community who has joined/will join in to give us a shot at the top spot!!!



My body is ready 

*Challenge Championship, GET!*


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 15, 2013)

15th Warlock said:


> *My body is ready*


*You really meant to say....*






Opty-6176 server comes online in 2 hrs and I'm working on getting a hired gun to help us as well. Go TPU!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 15, 2013)

for the challenge i am going to try and keep the q9650 running most of the time.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 15, 2013)

Alright, I am in.

Got my 3770K back up to running 8 threads since it will not be having to feed the F@H Client. Went to get my APU up and running in Mint and am having issues- 99% sure its related to the USB stick. I'm seriously done using USB sticks for Linux installs, so much headache  I'll see about getting a spare HDD squared away and installed in it later on. Going to take a break and setup my PS4


----------



## manofthem (Nov 15, 2013)

Just a heads up: WCG 9th Bday Challenge Game Giveaway is now up and rolling


----------



## Norton (Nov 16, 2013)

*5..4..3..2.....1*

*BLASTOFF!!!!*





-

TEAM MEMBERS ARE ENCOURAGED TO STOP BY AND GET IN ON THE CHALLENGE KICKOFF GAME GIVEAWAY!!! 
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3017551&postcount=1


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 16, 2013)

*We are in the challenge!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## AnnCore (Nov 16, 2013)

So like I'm pretty sure I said somewhere I am in, but just in case, here I am, again.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2013)

Alright, I'm currently setting up the i7-920 from Stinger now.  It unfortunately doesn't seem to have the OC capabilities that I was led to expect, but whatever.  Even at stock it should be a competent cruncher.  I've installed Mint and am currently updating it to verify that the HDD is sound (I think so, but wouldn't swear to it).  If not I can reinstall on another one.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 16, 2013)

*All rigs up and running! Got everything turned up to 11 !!!*


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 16, 2013)

time to go to bed but the two rigs are up and running! booyaah!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 16, 2013)

Norton said:


> *5..4..3..2.....1*
> 
> *BLASTOFF!!!!*
> 
> ...



Oh, it's ON!!!!






C'mon TPU, *let's get to it!!!*


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 16, 2013)

Weekend at the cabin. Left my 12 cores-20 threads crunching away at home. Brought my laptop so I can game and not take away points. Its the ultimate sacrifice but worth it.


----------



## agent00skid (Nov 16, 2013)

My A6 is plugging along as always. Now at 3,5 GHz though.


----------



## d1nky (Nov 16, 2013)

I do enjoy a bit of crunching/folding, my 2 rigs are smashing out the units and keeping pretty damn stable and I cant complain about temps. 10 hours so far...

ive turned off the heating and well these 2 are heating the flat (best say 'apartment' or itll confuse some others) lol


just seen I had 1 error... computational error..

<core_client_version>6.10.58</core_client_version>
<![CDATA[
<message>
CreateProcess() failed - A required privilege is not held by the client. (0x522)
</message>
]]>


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 16, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Alright, I'm currently setting up the i7-920 from Stinger now.  It unfortunately doesn't seem to have the OC capabilities that I was led to expect, but whatever.



 What???????????

Shoot me a PM [Ion]!


----------



## Norton (Nov 16, 2013)

@d1nky

Download/Install this version:

http://boinc.berkeley.edu/dl/boinc_7.0.64_windows_x86_64.exe

It's a newer revision than the WCG website version and it's 64bit which will boost your ppd by about 10%


----------



## d1nky (Nov 16, 2013)

I got the one from berkely, apparently mines newer than that? should I install the link one?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2013)

Nah, what you have is fine


----------



## d1nky (Nov 16, 2013)

not sure if I should whack it up to 5ghz without stability testing?!

last time I done 5 days of crash-free crunching on these clocks

edit - tried 5ghz crashed straight away.. oh well its never been 5ghz stable. just 5.7ghz benchable??!


----------



## Norton (Nov 16, 2013)

SETI.Germany has a stats tool that will show challenge updates (WCG ppd) more frequently (added to the OP)
Link:
http://www.seti-germany.de/wcg/statistiken/challenge.php?&lang=en

*Note- looks like there's a few sandbaggers in the top ranks  However, we are in 7th place at the 1st hr.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 16, 2013)

theonedub said:


> Alright, I am in.
> 
> Got my 3770K back up to running 8 threads since it will not be having to feed the F@H Client. Went to get my APU up and running in Mint and am having issues- 99% sure its related to the USB stick. I'm seriously done using USB sticks for Linux installs, so much headache  I'll see about getting a spare HDD squared away and installed in it later on. Going to take a break and setup my PS4



Odd. My 2500k is running of a usb stick with mint quite nicely. I got it just for that purpose. A 32gb usb 3.0 with 180mb/s read speeds. Honestly feels like a regular slow hdd, because of the 40mb/s write.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 16, 2013)

I haven't had much luck with my USB installs. Only HDDs for me.

BTW, anyone knows about a good low level format utility for Samsung, Toshiba and Hitachi HDDs?


----------



## theonedub (Nov 16, 2013)

Yeah, I've used the USB stick for all my Linux installs but they all die, eventually. This is probably my fifth one now. Longest lasting one went a month or two before it quit.

I always seem to be short a hard drive whenever I am setting up Linux.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2013)

When I had the fleet of the HP Compaqs last year I ran many of them off of USB sticks b/c I didn't have enough HDDs.  While I do prefer a regular HDD install, the USB drives worked fine...right now it's power supplies that I'm somehow short on...


----------



## Nordic (Nov 16, 2013)

Usbs lives are measured in writes. An hdd's is not. The ideal situation would be an hdd. I felt like playing with a usb 3.0 drive though too. I do plan on getting a real hdd eventually.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 16, 2013)

Okay, free isn't good enough for you guys, so WD will pay you to take them off of their hands.
Western Digital WD Blue WD800BB 80GB 7200 RPM 2MB ...

Edit: Oops, I read that wrong. I saw $20 instead of 20%.  And it is PATA. (or is that PITA?)


----------



## Norton (Nov 16, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Okay, free isn't good enough for you guys, so WD will pay you to take them off of their hands.
> Western Digital WD Blue WD800BB 80GB 7200 RPM 2MB ...



That's an IDE though..... there's a much better source right here in our forum


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 16, 2013)

This afternoon me & my pops are going to use our connections to arrange a computer class in 'da university to crunch for the time of the challenge. If we succeed, that would mean additional ~25 of FX-4100s crunching for TPU during the challenge. Wish us luck! 

Also, I am going to write for ASUS support now. And hope I will at least get an actual answer from a technician who knows what he/she is talking about instead of a semi-automated one that has a helpfulness rating of some _negative_ number. Baaaaah.


----------



## d1nky (Nov 16, 2013)

Vinska said:


> If we succeed, that would mean additional ~25 of FX-4100s crunching for TPU during the challenge. Wish us luck!



plus how many others have Fx-4100s crunching?! 

that's over 100 cores of crunching.... 

good luck!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 16, 2013)

cold living room + cruncher : heaven?

temp on cpu 40° max for the Xeon and 56° for the Phenom i've seen worse


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 16, 2013)

Just heard back from F150_Raptor. He is cranking up his Opty 6176 Server, so add another 48 Cores for TPU to the the cause. *Thanks F150_Raptor!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Bow (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## Norton (Nov 16, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Just heard back from F150_Raptor. He is cranking up his Opty 6176 Server, so add another 48 Cores for TPU to the the cause. *Thanks F150_Raptor!!!!!!!!*



Woot!!! 

Great news! Thanks for the help F-150!


----------



## d1nky (Nov 16, 2013)

C'mon tpu no.1 this year!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 16, 2013)

weehee i passed from bronze to silver badge for FAAH 

time for job: gaming off full output on both rigs crunch time!


----------



## Bow (Nov 16, 2013)

Switched back to all projects


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 16, 2013)

woah tpu is getting slaughtered


----------



## d1nky (Nov 16, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> woah tpu is getting slaughtered



Im just looking at the other teams stats and most of them have dropped output by over half, it seems they most of 'pre-cached' or something. 

we need to take advantage, recruit more and more!

wouldn't it be nice if we had gpu units


----------



## Norton (Nov 16, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> woah tpu is getting slaughtered



It's a marathon, not a sprint.... look at the results in a couple of days 

Also, those Top 3 Teams all seem to have held a *significant* batch of work to dump at the start.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 16, 2013)

Norton said:


> Also, those Top 3 Teams all seem to have held a *significant* batch of work to dump at the start.



Kinda reminds me of some of the tactics of the Chimp Challenge:shadedshu


----------



## Norton (Nov 16, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Kinda reminds me of some of the tactics of the Chimp Challenge:shadedshu



Kinda looks weird when you start a challenge outputting 10x your daily average:

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=6268&sort=today

:shadedshu


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 16, 2013)

wow that really makes it harder...


----------



## d1nky (Nov 16, 2013)

only team on this   chart that is consistent on points above us is Decrypthon, the rest when in hard then dropped output my more than half


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 16, 2013)

well there is a simple and fair solution. starting counting points as of right now.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Nov 16, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Just heard back from F150_Raptor. He is cranking up his Opty 6176 Server, so add another 48 Cores for TPU to the the cause. *Thanks F150_Raptor!!!!!!!!*
> 
> http://www.thelivingmoon.com/43ancients/04images/Bluebird/jnkdjaaa.gifhttp://www.thelivingmoon.com/43ancients/04images/Bluebird/allhail.gif





Norton said:


> Woot!!!
> 
> Great news! Thanks for the help F-150!



I just fired up the Sr-2 for another 24 cores too!


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 16, 2013)

F150_Raptor said:


> I just fired up the Sr-2 for another 24 cores too!



You sir are frigging awesome!!!!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 16, 2013)

Vinska said:


> This afternoon me & my pops are going to use our connections to arrange a computer class in 'da university to crunch for the time of the challenge. If we succeed, that would mean additional ~25 of FX-4100s crunching for TPU during the challenge. Wish us luck!
> 
> Also, I am going to write for ASUS support now. And hope I will at least get an actual answer from a technician who knows what he/she is talking about instead of a semi-automated one that has a helpfulness rating of some _negative_ number. Baaaaah.





F150_Raptor said:


> I just fired up the Sr-2 for another 24 cores too!




You guys are awesome!! Let the ass kicking start, go TPU!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2013)

F150_Raptor said:


> I just fired up the Sr-2 for another 24 cores too!



Awesome!  I look forward to seeing you dominate the charts again!


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 16, 2013)

Norton said:


> It's a marathon, not a sprint.... look at the results in a couple of days
> 
> Also, those Top 3 Teams all seem to have held a *significant* batch of work to dump at the start.



I couldn't resist to have a look and the worst one is this guy - http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=188626  3500 the day before and then 140.000 on race day one. Well the challenge is about to get more work done and Seti and a lot of other teams are doing that.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2013)

Yeah, as someone who owns a FX8350, those things don't do 38k PPD.  We'll see how things end up over the next week.  At least we have members who will be able to output peak PPD the whole time.


----------



## vega22 (Nov 16, 2013)

i think i have it running?

idk xD


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 16, 2013)

marsey99 said:


> i think i have it running?
> 
> idk xD


Welcome aboard Marsey99!!!


----------



## d1nky (Nov 16, 2013)

marsey99 said:


> i think i have it running?
> 
> idk xD



another brit here 

actually it may only be us 2 lol


----------



## F150_Raptor (Nov 16, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Awesome!  I look forward to seeing you dominate the charts again!



I don't know about dominating, but I'll be up there again.


----------



## vega22 (Nov 16, 2013)

i had a rough day in work yesterday so was unable to sort it when i got home but i have now i think xD

it aint loading my system full, is that normal?

load is bouncing from about 25% to 88% with the odd spike to 100%.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 16, 2013)

marsey99 said:


> i had a rough day in work yesterday so was unable to sort it when i got home but i have now i think xD
> 
> it aint loading my system full,* is that normal?
> *
> load is bouncing from about 25% to 88% with the odd spike to 100%.



That all depends of your settings. If you set it to run 100% CPU usage it will run 100% once that you have uploaded enough work units (WUs) to satisfy your CPU.


----------



## vega22 (Nov 16, 2013)

was on default settings :thumb:

edi

sorted 

socket is hitting 45c and the tjmax is hitting 55c @4.4ghz.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2013)

Well, the pump in the H2O-620 in my roomate's i7 went out, and I don't have another cooler to repalce it with (well, I do, but not that will fit).  Due to the stupidity of EVGA's board design, the standard 120mm tower coolers won't fit.  So I'm loaning him the 2600k system for now, and the i7-920 is offline until I can RMA the cooler (will send it out this week).


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 16, 2013)

Just got back from the BOINC'ing mission - took over 2 hours to set everything up & test it.
I didn't get those 25x FX-4100 I expected. I instead got 12x Phenom II X6 1075T. One of them kept hanging even without BOINC running (I was later informed its HDD _might_ be dying) so I detached from this one, which left me with 11x Phenom II X6 1075T. I still think that is overall a "Mission Success!". 

So now, for the time of the competition, *84 Cores Crunching for TPU from me!*


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2013)

Damn, that's insane!  That's a hell of an addition.

Will this be permanent or just for the week?


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 16, 2013)

Just for the week, unfortunately.
I might manage to negotiate for it to stay permanently. But probably only during weekends & late nights. That would still rock big time, if I managed to negotiate that. Even only-weekends would be super-great. 

P.S. for now, I just hope it won't explode and stay crunching till morning. I always hold those university computers an epitome of instability, despite the fact they are custom-built and administrated by pros


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 16, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Just got back from the BOINC'ing mission - took over 2 hours to set everything up & test it.
> I didn't get those 25x FX-4100 I expected. I instead got 12x Phenom II X6 1075T. One of them kept hanging even without BOINC running (I was later informed it's HDD _might_ be dying) so I detached from this one, which left me with 11x Phenom II X6 1075T. I still think that is overall a "Mission Success!".
> 
> So now, for the time of the competition, *84 Cores Crunching for TPU from me!*



 Awesome job Vinska!!!!! You da man!!!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2013)

Still, that's great.  It's like a much more powerful version of the school farm I had


----------



## Norton (Nov 16, 2013)

We may be 8th overall due to some monkey business but it looks like we're maintaining at/around 4th place in the hourly updates!


----------



## SpockvsData (Nov 16, 2013)

I am totally in! Thanks to [Ion]! I have the same username.


----------



## Irony (Nov 16, 2013)

Is it the overall score that we're trying to beat by the end of the competition?


----------



## Norton (Nov 16, 2013)

SpockvsData said:


> I am totally in! Thanks to [Ion]! I have the same username.



Welcome!  

What are you crunching with?

and get in on the game giveaway 

Here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=194581


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2013)

Norton said:


> Welcome!
> 
> What are you crunching with?
> 
> ...



He has an i5-2400 
We just got it set up now


----------



## SpockvsData (Nov 16, 2013)

Norton said:


> and get in on the game giveaway



Thanks I signed up! Btw, when do the logic captcha's go away?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 16, 2013)

F150_Raptor said:


> I just fired up the Sr-2 for another 24 cores too!



HAIL TO THE KING, BABY!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 16, 2013)

we are now 3rd in hourly ouput!!!!!!!!!!!!! we need more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 16, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> we are now 3rd in hourly ouput!!!!!!!!!!!!! we need more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



My Phenoms started to roll out on reporting WUs not long ago and as soon as they start validating en masse, It should make enough of a dent to boost us up a bit. I hope 
Dang, I am afraid it probably won't be enough to boost our output by 35%. As apparently, that is the amount of increase we need


----------



## Norton (Nov 16, 2013)

Vinska said:


> My Phenoms started to roll out on reporting WUs not long ago and as soon as they start validating en masse, It should make enough of a dent to boost us up a bit. I hope
> Dang, I am afraid it probably won't be enough to boost our output by 35%. As apparently, that is the amount of increase we need



   I'll have 12 cores reporting with a few days output tomorrow am... you should see the boost in the hourly update when I do.

   We'll do our best to catch up- we're doing it but it will take awhile


----------



## d1nky (Nov 16, 2013)

I just got a milestone woooooop! apologies if its a bit early for stones lol

I might ask if I can borrow someones rig tomorrow, itll be a 6 core phenom. I need to fix the cooler (fan broke) but itll be an extra 6 to my 12 cores, should say threads really lol!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 16, 2013)

Aye! Glad to see people are getting more "muscle"! For this challenge, gotta grab anything we can. Every single point counts!
That said, I shall try to steal borrow my pop's laptop tomorrow for the time of the challenge. And maybe my sis' laptop, too. Assuming I manage to catch Her in time.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 16, 2013)

Norton said:


> Kinda looks weird when you start a challenge outputting 10x your daily average:
> 
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=6268&sort=today
> 
> :shadedshu



Tricks are for kids, we'll catch them


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 16, 2013)

theonedub said:


> Tricks are for kids, we'll catch them



not at this rate. we have to increase our current hourly output by over 33% to catch that team that began with 12 million points...


----------



## d1nky (Nov 17, 2013)

33% whats that roughly in extra work units?


----------



## HammerON (Nov 17, 2013)

theonedub said:


> Tricks are for kids, we'll catch them


Yeah they dumped a bunch of WU's they must have been building up by looking at their rigs. i7 2600 earning over 37,000 points in one day...





Should be interesting after a week
Thanks to all the TPU folders helping us out


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 17, 2013)

i just leave that here, before going to bed





14cores 16Threads no more HDD or USB stick .. damn i could add 6 cores more if i wasn't so broken


----------



## Norton (Nov 17, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> i just leave that here, before going to bed
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131116/T7250.jpg
> 14cores 16Threads no more HDD or USB stick .. damn i could add 6 cores more if i wasn't so broken


----------



## m&m's (Nov 17, 2013)

They'll see...


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 17, 2013)

That's more like it


----------



## Norton (Nov 17, 2013)

m&m's said:


> They'll see...
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131116/400.jpg



and again!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 17, 2013)

So in theory, (and this is formulated while I wear my tinfoil hat, so please bear with me ) people can essentially download a bazillion tasks, start crunching while offline, and then go back online when the challenge starts so all these finished cached tasks are all dumped in a matter of hours?

Is that the only explanation? Because in my opinion you don't exponentially reduce your team's output in a matter of hours, am I right?

And if that were the case, would the organizers catch such scheme, or is this a free for all championship?

Oh, I don't know, I'm new to all this crunching stuff, and thus am probably the worst person to make these deductions, but it all seems reaaaaally fishy to me :shadedshu

What do people with more experience think about this "phenomenon"?

Regardless of what the reason may be for the huge discrepancy, we'll show em who's boss, that's for sure


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 17, 2013)

That is what is done, but it's totally legal.  You can set a work buffer in BOINC, download a bunch of tasks, and crunch them, and then upload them later.  I actually find this to be a great feature, so that my computer still has work to crunch while I don't have an internet connection (traveling, etc).  It can also be used to create abnormally high scores, albeit briefly.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 17, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> That is what is done, but it's totally legal.  You can set a work buffer in BOINC, download a bunch of tasks, and crunch them, and then upload them later.  I actually find this to be a great feature, so that my computer still has work to crunch while I don't have an internet connection (traveling, etc).  It can also be used to create abnormally high scores, albeit briefly.



Alrighty then, that actually explains a lot...

Oh well, like I said, we'll give them hell regardless


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 17, 2013)

It really pisses me off when it's not a level playing field. All I know is that we will have a strategy meeting before the next challenge.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 17, 2013)

While it is frustrating, it's still science being done regardless, so I'm not angry as such with them.  But I am determined to do my utmost now as always


----------



## HammerON (Nov 17, 2013)

It doesn't matter that they stocked up on completed WU's and then dumped them the first day because the competition allows enough time for those with a steady output to catch up and pass them like they are standing still


----------



## Norton (Nov 17, 2013)

As long as the science is the benefactor it's just a strategy.

However, if it appears that you are trying to fit your normal 10 days work into 7 days in order to get a jump on a challenge, then you may find that you need to defend that "strategy" 

As HammerON said, watch your rear view... we're coming


----------



## manofthem (Nov 17, 2013)

It sucks that they did that, but on the brighter side, look at how many TPU members joined up and have started/resumed crunching!!!     That's truly amazing, a huge milestone for our team.  It'd be awesome to win for sure, but it's all good.  

And remember that old adage, "Cheaters never win."  I bet those team stocked up on that work because they knew TPU was coming and they were scared


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 17, 2013)

1. I had a talk with my old buddy who used to crunch on WCG a long time ago. He's returning to WCG and for the time of the challenge is going to help us. Should show up as Deake in new members Soon™ 

2. I stole borrowed my dad's laptop and setting it up to crunch this very moment


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 17, 2013)

Lightbulb moment ...













C2D E6300

i realized i was only at 12Cores 14Threads and my Xbox 360 has a HDD and a USB stick ... now i hope to be truly at 14Cores 16Threads




i just realized: that pics is beautiful... 









I feel like the Shadow Broker in Mass Effect ...


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 17, 2013)

Looks EPIC, man! Especially the 4th and 5th photos


Spoiler











meanwhile, dad's laptop already crunching; updated siggy


----------



## AnnCore (Nov 17, 2013)

Why don't they only count the points for WUs that were downloaded the minute the challenge started?

Then basically you can't have people who "jumped the gun". Sure some people will be out of the gate faster because they can download faster, but then that's what a race is about.

It's either that, or as Buck Nasty suggested, building up a head of steam before the challenge starts and cruising the rest of the way... or are we the turtle that catches the hare?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 17, 2013)

TPU stand for "TERRAN POWERED UNITY"??? 

and the music i listen while they crunch.









ROCK ON install success! 




only 1gb and 1,86ghz but better than nothing eh?

and since im pumped up and scavenge for all bits'n bolts i can find ... i took the opportunity to change my avatar and my sig into CRUNCH BATTLE MODE "salvager style!"


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 17, 2013)

Well, I should get 16x Pentium 4 2GHz tomorrow for the challenge. Not much crunching power overall, but every little bit helps 
No, these models do not have HT, unfortunately.

(namely, 16x Compaq Evo D51S. This time, courtesy of a school)


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 17, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Well, I should get 16x Pentium 4 2GHz tomorrow for the challenge. Not much crunching power overall, but every little bit helps
> No, these models do not have HT, unfortunately.
> 
> (manely, 16x Compaq Evo D51S. This time, courtesy of a school)



i have a µATX rig with a P4 xD and it has a HDD i need to find a license or i can also use linux
and i have a Zotac Zbox AD01 with a Athlon Neo X2 but no 2.5" HDD


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 17, 2013)

Woke up this morning to the Opty-6180 server idling with no work available. A quick restart solved that problem, but don't know how long it was idling:shadedshu. Got to make up for lost time!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 17, 2013)

if everything remains the same, tpu will finish 3rd behind seti.germany and planet 3dnow. and that is ONLY because they dumped millions upon millions of work units as soon as the challenge began. remove those two teams and tpu is on top even above team china which also dumped work units in the beginning. all hail tpu!!


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 17, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> if everything remains the same, tpu will finish 3rd behind seti.germany and planet 3dnow. and that is ONLY because they dumped millions upon millions of work units as soon as the challenge began. remove those two teams and tpu is on top even above team china which also dumped work units in the beginning. all hail tpu!!



To be fair Team China ramped up in the days before. Anyway we are #3 in the last 12 hours production but we are only gaining slightly on the sport goods and and telephone company so we might have a moral 3rd place but will end out off the podium. Lets show them we are, again, able to mobilizes our CPUs.


----------



## Norton (Nov 17, 2013)

Finished up getting two of my remote rigs reported in.....

We've got about 300 valid wu's and 20k (140k WCG) extra points incoming from me on the next FreeDC update! 

*Crunch On!!!!*


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 17, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Well, I should get 16x Pentium 4 2GHz tomorrow for the challenge. Not much crunching power overall, but every little bit helps
> No, these models do not have HT, unfortunately.
> 
> (namely, 16x Compaq Evo D51S. This time, courtesy of a school)


Well, nothing like Pentium 4s for massive PPD.  Probably all of 250 PPD each, or all 16 of them doing what a single i7 does 

Still helps 


Norton said:


> Finished up getting two of my remote rigs reported in.....
> 
> We've got about 300 valid wu's and 20k (140k WCG) extra points incoming from me on the next FreeDC update!
> 
> *Crunch On!!!!*


----------



## vega22 (Nov 17, 2013)

got an email thanking me for taking part in this grid thing, so i must have got it right :lol:


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 17, 2013)

i passed from 267,455 to 277,400 and KEEP THE CRUNCH ON GUYS!!! TPU GO ON!

processing data... .... ..... .......


----------



## Norton (Nov 17, 2013)

We're 15th overall on FreeDC and cranking a heck of a good score so far today- 511,585 pts! 

Just saw this new Team that's only about a week old 

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=30491


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 17, 2013)

Milestones Today
mx500torid passes 950,000
thebluebumblebee passes 300,000
15thWarlock passes 40,000
GreiverBlade passes 40,000
d1nky passes 30,000
DeaDhunter passes 200
l4tture passes 7,000
marsey99 passes 3,000
SpockvsData passes 200

weeeehhhhh... oh wait ...


----------



## d1nky (Nov 17, 2013)

I got another milestone!! I need to do some maths!

I stopped all CEP units, so that may be why im crunching through the numbers!


----------



## vega22 (Nov 17, 2013)

how can i track what i am doing?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 17, 2013)

marsey99 said:


> how can i track what i am doing?



You can search for yourself at Free-DC, BOINCStats, or use the official WCG site itself


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 17, 2013)

YESH! I finally managed to fix that CPU clock being stuck at 1.4 GHz! And this time, it seems I managed to find the source. If I am not mistaken, it would mean one part of the mobo is done in a not-so-good way. Which would be kinda sad for a mobo that is supposed to be top-of-the-line.

Well, I just need to recalibrate my OC and I will be crunching on it full time again. And instead of the usual 3.9 GHz, going to run it on 4GHz 

Feel glad this got sorted out, finally.


----------



## Arjai (Nov 18, 2013)

I have close to 700 points pending and another 800, or so, valid. Not alot.

But it is two days worth, been working so much, lately, I haven't had a wifi spot since Friday morning!

Anyways, go TPU!!


----------



## t_ski (Nov 18, 2013)

Not sure how I missed this, but seeing as I'm always crunching, count me in.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 18, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Not sure how I missed this, but seeing as I'm always crunching, count me in.



Hey t, you know we're all thinking right now, "Silly goose, where the deuce you been to miss this?"   
No matter, you're still sportin' some nice numbers, rockin' the top 10


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 18, 2013)

Looks like we will pass Boinc Italy overnight, but Francophone has some strong output. Do we have anything left in the coffers?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 18, 2013)

Well, I'll be getting the i7-920 back online as soon as I get the heatsink RMA'd, but that will probably take a while


----------



## Irony (Nov 18, 2013)

Added my laptop yesterday. its not much a dual core pentium. Wish I had more stuff to fire up. Oh, also remembered that theres an android app, haha. Got my quad core tegra 3 running full bore!


----------



## vega22 (Nov 18, 2013)

i will see if i can get my kids pc on the network tomorrow, 2500k and 2600k could help a little


----------



## Bow (Nov 18, 2013)

My boys PC is not worth adding, its an old pentium something...I would use my phone if I thought it would help..


----------



## Norton (Nov 18, 2013)

I still have the other 1045T rig sitting atm (think the HDD is shot or the OS is corrupted). I'll see if I can get it running on Linux with one of my spare HDD's sometime tonight/tomorrow....


----------



## d1nky (Nov 18, 2013)

I got to take my 4100 offline, to swap coolers. then I should have a fx4100,8350 and 6 core phenom!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 18, 2013)

......somewhere in the distance.....is that a call for help? (posting it here because a new thread is often not seen)
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3019096#post3019096

Edit: Fixed


----------



## AnnCore (Nov 18, 2013)

Bow said:


> My boys PC is not worth adding, its an old pentium something...I would use my phone if I thought it would help..



I got my Galaxy Note 2 working.

Cute.

Only takes about 16 hours to do 1 FA@H WU...


----------



## xvi (Nov 18, 2013)

AnnCore said:


> I got my Galaxy Note 2 working.
> 
> Cute.
> 
> Only takes about 16 hours to do 1 FA@H WU...



Heh. Yep. It may actually drain your battery if you don't have a high-amperage charger. It could also reduce your battery's ability to hold a charge if it gets too hot.

By default, I think, Android BOINC only uses part of your system resources and checks battery temp to make sure it's not getting too hot. If you can keep it charged and keep it cool (I seriously stuck an old heatsink on my phone to help), you can max everything out and significantly increase output.

I gave up, myself. I found the output was too little and the hassle (and potential for shortening battery life) too great. I think my Nexus 7 on all cores 100% was good for 200-300 PPD.


----------



## d1nky (Nov 18, 2013)

well ive added the phenomenonononal power of 6 cores at 3.3ghz

I don't trust oc'ing a rig that's not mine and the mobo is 10 years old, 880G asrock.

temps are great with my xigmatek aegir on there. 35*c

ill post pics on my pc atm, my lil crunch farm lol

18 units of super crunching puppy powaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 18, 2013)

Irony said:


> Added my laptop yesterday. its not much a dual core pentium. Wish I had more stuff to fire up. Oh, also remembered that theres an android app, haha. Got my quad core tegra 3 running full bore!





AnnCore said:


> I got my Galaxy Note 2 working.
> 
> Cute.
> 
> Only takes about 16 hours to do 1 FA@H WU...



Guys how did you do that? I have a Tegra 4, one Snapdragon 800 and one Snapdragon 600 with android intalled, back at home, maybe I can put them to good use 

Just curious to see how to "crunch" on those devices 

EDIT:  just found the BOINC app at the Google play store, installing it to my Galaxy S4 as I type this. 
EDIT 2: crunching with four more cores  will add my nvidia shield and fire hdx as soon as I get back home, thanks for the idea!


----------



## d1nky (Nov 18, 2013)

is there anyway of seeing our total gflops or output?

15thwarlock ya sure are flying in the numbers, everytime I look at the stats page youre gaining 20% + more on me.

(heres a link to my pics)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3019171&postcount=25397


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 18, 2013)

d1nky said:


> is there anyway of seeing our total gflops or output?



There was a formula on the BOINC wiki how to calculate the total gflops. Gonna dig it up later for You.
Meanwhile, a simpler way... *points at the bottom of the image in my sig*

P.S. A bit of a schedule slip - we [me & my dad] did not make it in time to have those 16x Pentium 4 running. Aww well - maybe tomorrow 
And I spent till around 16:00 today to recalibrate my OC, anyway. Sleepless night was sleepless. 

*EDIT:* calculating GFLOPS by using RAC (Recent Average Credit)


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 18, 2013)

Wow, just noticed that our ole pal Sneekypete is providing a Cosmos SE case!!!!!!!!!

That is soooooooooo awesome of ya Sneeky!!!!


----------



## theonedub (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm taking delivery of a special PC tomorrow and will have it fired up shortly thereafter. Details and pictures tomorrow


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 18, 2013)

theonedub said:


> I'm taking delivery of a special PC tomorrow and will have it fired up shortly thereafter. Details and pictures tomorrow



At least tell us how many threads.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 18, 2013)

theonedub said:


> I'm taking delivery of a special PC tomorrow and will have it fired up shortly thereafter. Details and pictures tomorrow





thebluebumblebee said:


> At least tell us how many threads.



 Yea, tease us and then don't give any information? What the heck Dub? That's not fair.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 18, 2013)

>9000


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 18, 2013)

2p ?


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 18, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> >9000



Ion, what does the leaked info say about his computer's core count?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 18, 2013)

Dub, it is for your own good.  See, you may be thinking





But we are thinking




If that happens, feeling will get hurt, you will not get that fruitcake that you love so much for Christmas, then you will be mad and stop talking to us and next thing you know it is nuclear war.  Then, no matter what you get, it will not work because of the EM.  See, for your own good.


----------



## xvi (Nov 18, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Then, no matter what you get, it will not work because of the EM.  See, for your own good.



Well that escalated quickly.

(I am in complete agreement, by the way)


----------



## theonedub (Nov 18, 2013)

thebluebumblebee couldn't be more right  I suppose it is my fault for being a little vague. Its not the core count that makes this PC special- and its definitely not a 2p+ setup. Just like every other PC we add, however, it will help in the challenge


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 18, 2013)

im pretty happy about myself ... INCREASE... MORE MORE MORE MORE... THAT'S NOT ENOUGH COM'ON GREIVER MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE!!! 

YEAH... i just wrote to myself in a post ... i am insane ... i know it but i kinda like THAT!

im rather small compared to some ... but you know im kinda proud to have succesfully fired the laptop and the HP SFF mobo for that event ... even tho my Xeon is the only valuable cruncher ... even a small bit help... right?

Accumulated Points: 312,702 keeping it up and THANKS Norton for the reminder on the Free-DC website 

oh i didn't see that ...

RISE UP




and dive down


----------



## vega22 (Nov 18, 2013)

sourced a wireless access point for the kids bedroom's, now all i need to do is get some cat5 and i can start them off too.

not sure how high i will oc them, might just set them both about 4ghz and see where i go from there xD

got this 4770k running 4.5ghz with 4.4ghz uncore and my ram is 2400mhz cas10. idk if that helps anyone with a ppd calc or anything?

temp wise i am topping out at 65c tjmax and 55c socket.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 18, 2013)

58c for the Phenom (with a crappy all alu stock cooler ...) i suspect the HAF XB and the 2 Noiseblocker Blacksilent PK-2 help a bit


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 19, 2013)

so if i already have the system set up for tpu it should be fine right?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 19, 2013)

(FIH) The Don said:


> so if i already have the system set up for tpu it should be fine right?



I don't see why not, but if you want to post a screenshot of BOINC we can confirm


----------



## HammerON (Nov 19, 2013)

(FIH) The Don said:


> so if i already have the system set up for tpu it should be fine right?



Where you been man???
Haven't seen you around for awhile...


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

on of my phenoms seems to be misbehaving. Only did 121 points in a day; assumingly, by pending validations. In other words - smells like a someone's gonna do a trip to the university... :shadedshu


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 19, 2013)

Twelve more cores reporting for duty!








It may not amount to much, but gotta give it to the smart guys at Berkeley, if you would've told me two years ago that someday I would be able to crunch proteins in the phone I carry in my pocket, I would've laughed in your face! 

Go team TPU!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 19, 2013)

15th Warlock said:


> if you would've told me two years ago that someday I would be able to crunch proteins in the phone I carry in my pocket, I would've laughed in your face!
> 
> Go team TPU!!



Modern hand warmer?


----------



## Irony (Nov 19, 2013)

Adding an athlon II quad core @2.8 I found in a corner, lol.

Edit: I've got every multicore CPU I can get my hands on running full tilt. All thats left is a couple pentium 4s and an old celeron. Also I blew up a PSU in the athlon rig lol. when I fired it up it made a buzzing and popping sound and smelled like ozone really strong, haha. Swapped it with another one from an old optiplex and its running great

8350 @4.5
Athlon ii quad @2.8
Pentium dual core @2.1
Tegra 3 @1.3
Snapdragon s4 @1.5


----------



## Nordic (Nov 19, 2013)

I must remain strong. I really had to try hard to not play some Ns2 tonight. I sooo wanted too.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

15th Warlock said:


> Twelve more cores reporting for duty!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131118/IMG_8050.jpg



I...Is that a Nvidia Shield I see? =o


----------



## d1nky (Nov 19, 2013)

Irony said:


> Adding an athlon II quad core @2.8 I found in a corner, lol.
> 
> Edit: I've got every multicore CPU I can get my hands on running full tilt. All thats left is a couple pentium 4s and an old celeron. Also I blew up a PSU in the athlon rig lol. when I fired it up it made a buzzing and popping sound and smelled like ozone really strong, haha. Swapped it with another one from an old optiplex and its running great
> 
> ...




ive blown a couple PSU's folding, no popping more of a big fucking BANG! flames like a backfire and smoke lol

@15th Warlock ya sure got the edge on a few members now! all that crunchingnesss!


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 19, 2013)

Talking faulty hardware. I woke up and found a 7970 spinning 100% and no video signal. Ahh bad GPU. New one in and I couldn't post past C0h. Hmm RAM. Pulled first one stick, then two. Finally got the bad slot figured out. OK all of these forced re-starts took my OC. Tried to push in my old values but no luck. I got tired of that so for now I run STOCK clocks on my one 3670. Didn't happen in my household before, EVER.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 19, 2013)

Vinska said:


> I...Is that a Nvidia Shield I see? =o



Yup, one of the half dozen or so ever sold! LOL!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 19, 2013)

d1nky said:


> ive blown a couple PSU's folding, no popping more of a big fucking BANG! flames like a backfire and smoke lol
> 
> @15th Warlock ya sure got the edge on a few members now! all that crunchingnesss!




I have this old 350W PSU powering the Q9550 at full tilt, been crossing my fingers hoping for it not to collapse into itself and create a singularity in the middle of my apartment LOL!

And yes! Those android devices must have really given me the edge I needed LMAO!

EDIT: I really miss the multi quote button, and why can't I paste text to a post when I edit it? Sorry for the DP


----------



## Norton (Nov 19, 2013)

This new format is going to take some time for me to get used to it.....

OT- just uploaded/reported my 2 remote rigs.... should be near 30k for the day atm and may get close to 40k by the end of the day


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 19, 2013)

15th Warlock said:


> I have this old 350W PSU powering the Q9550 at full tilt, been crossing my fingers hoping for it not to collapse into itself and create a singularity in the middle of my apartment LOL!
> 
> And yes! Those android devices must have really given me the edge I needed LMAO!
> 
> EDIT: I really miss the multi quote button, and why can't I paste text to a post when I edit it? Sorry for the DP


Well, you can just click on reply to both posts and then they show up quoted--like this!
What sort of PPD are the Android devices doing?


Norton said:


> This new format is going to take some time for me to get used to it.....
> 
> OT- just uploaded/reported my 2 remote rigs.... should be near 30k for the day atm and may get close to 40k by the end of the day


Awesome 
I don't think 90k will be happening today, but maybe 80k


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 19, 2013)

Norton said:


> This new format is going to take some time for me to get used to it.....



Yep, I don't like it AT ALL!!! I didn't find a thing wrong with the original style. W1zz should include a way to switch back if the user wishes.


----------



## Arjai (Nov 19, 2013)

I don't like how my Friends, are now Follower's. Kinda creepy.


----------



## d1nky (Nov 19, 2013)

im getting lost and confused with posts to follow, old posts etc etc.. not the best move, feels like an advanced facebook.


oh well crunch on!


----------



## Norton (Nov 19, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> Yep, I don't like it AT ALL!!! I didn't find a thing wrong with the original style. W1zz should include a way to switch back if the user wishes.


 
Something new always makes us old grouchy guys complain..... 

*looks like W1zz needs to add the rest of the smilies...


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 19, 2013)

Norton said:


> Something new always makes us old grouchy guys complain.....  *looks like W1zz needs to add the rest of the smilies...



 Yea I know I am just bitching again. 

I imagine he will be working on the smilies more and more.


----------



## d1nky (Nov 19, 2013)

LOL was I just 'poked'


----------



## Irony (Nov 19, 2013)

It does feel facebookish. Everything new gets hated for a while.

 I kinda like the trophies tho, lol.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 19, 2013)

I had a little down time last night due to some hardware switching: rig1 down for about 3 hours, rig2 down maybe 1 hour. 

I was putting off the switcheroo, but I just had to do it; it has been eaten St me for a few days. Back crunching normally though.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 19, 2013)

still alive ... i did shut down the Xeon for a moment ... 25-30fps instead of 70-100fps is not acceptable ... but when i sleep ... the Xeon doesn't. #


aouch the new layout of the forum is a bit disturbing, still its nice to see a refresh. 

i recieved my 32" but its a TV primary, still its good enough, so i have a 4th screen with the 24" P243W if i find another USB stick for the AD01 i think i should have a G15 and a logitech mouse around... stick stick stick where are you hiding....


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 19, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> i recieved my 32" but its a TV primary



 is it a 720 or a 1080?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 19, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> is it a 720 or a 1080?


1080p 100hz but i use HDMI atm so 60hz max  8ms G to G well thats worse than my P243W 2ms or my VS247H 5ms but at last its not 10ms 

ohhh i just noticed it has 2 USB port with media capability :
USB FeaturesPicture (USB) : JPEG Base / JPEG Progressive / PNG non interlace / PNG interlace / BMP
Audio (USB) : MPEG1 layer 2 MP3 / MPEG1 layer 3 MP3 / AC3 / ASF / LPCM (video files only) / IMA-ADPCM/MS-ADPCM (video files only) / LBR (video files only) / WAV
Video (USB) : dat / mpg / mpeg / vob / mp4 / mkv / Xvid / asf / 3gp / flv






raising more!


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 19, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> 1080p 100hz but i use HDMI atm so 60hz max 8ms G to G well thats worse than my P243W 2ms or my VS247H 5ms but at last its not 10ms



Cool. I actually am using a 32" Panasonic 1080 for a monitor. Was the cheapest solution at the time. I would like to get a killer deal on a 27" or 30" high end monitor........Don't see that happening any time soon.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 19, 2013)

well its a Toshiba with a deal on it original price 329.90chf, if taken directly at the shop 299chf 30.90 less oh well better than nothing and 6chf taxes for card payment + 15-20chf delivery


----------



## Arjai (Nov 20, 2013)

PUSH IT!!!!

I wish I had my farm up and running!!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 20, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Well, you can just click on reply to both posts and then they show up quoted--like this!
> What sort of PPD are the Android devices doing?



Not much, 97 points on the Galaxy S4, 123 on the Fire HDx and the Shield, which was crunching much faster than the two others had its BOINC client crash and all finished tasks were erased when that happened before they got reported, so I restarted it a moment ago and it's still going at it, probably not worth it I figure we need all the help we can get...


----------



## d1nky (Nov 20, 2013)

well 2 days left, ive stopped all new tasks as I have more than 2 days of tasks ahead!

beers this Friday celebrate TPU coming 3rd


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2013)

15th Warlock said:


> Not much, 97 points on the Galaxy S4, 123 on the Fire HDx and the Shield, which was crunching much faster than the two others had its BOINC client crash and all finished tasks were erased when that happened before they got reported, so I restarted it a moment ago and it's still going at it, probably not worth it I figure we need all the help we can get...


Yeah, that's not so good, that makes even an Atom seem impressive.  And my 1.6GHz Core 2 Duo gets nearly 500 PPD even though I carry it around everywhere...


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 20, 2013)

okay so, I didn't get those 16x Pentium 4. But I did occupy another computer class at the university and scored 12x A8-5500! As before, one of them is dead, blah blah blah, so I am left with 11x of those.
And I just got back from a BOINC'ing mission and those APUs are already crunching!

And thus, *I am currently crunching for team TPU with 132 cores / 136 threads!* 

will update siggy shortly already done


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 20, 2013)

Okay team; 

* As an appetizer for the hardware give away, I am including a retail key for*.......................................*Wait for it*......................................*Battlefield 4!!!!!*

Norton will hash out the details sometime today or this evening. It will be given away prior to the hardware give away's so stay tuned.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2013)

Vinska said:


> okay so, I didn't get those 16x Pentium 4. But I did occupy another computer class at the university and scored 12x A8-5500! As before, one of them is dead, blah blah blah, so I am left with 11x of those.
> And I just got back from a BOINC'ing mission and those APUs are already crunching!
> 
> And thus, *I am currently crunching for team TPU with 132 cores / 136 threads!*
> ...


Damn, that's incredible!  I think that Buck and I may have a new challenge for Cherry Pie over the coming days  

Are these also only going for the duration of the challenge?

How do you find computer labs that you can set up like this at university...?


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 20, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> How do you find computer labs that you can set up like this at university...?



Actually, it's the same "lab" - I just occupied its second of three parts. Those two computer classes I occupied are technically in the same [large] room, just separated with semi-permanent aluminum+glass "wall" + door. I just had to arrange them to allow me to use those, too.
Heh, that "wall" & door is there for as long as I remember. And I've been hanging around that place for 19 years now.



[Ion] said:


> Are these also only going for the duration of the challenge?



Don't know. Depends on how well I roll my dice on my upcoming diplomacy skill checks, if You catch my drift 

P.S. those A8-5500 are whisper-silent. It can be clearly heard when those phenoms are busy crunching, as their coolers start sounding something close to a thing called "Nvidia lealfblower". Meanwhile, those APUs are super-silent when idle. And I can't tell a difference in the noise level when they are busy crunching. I was friggin' mindblown. The only explanation I can think of is that they all got aftermarket coolers. But who the hell puts those on simple generic university computers?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2013)

Well, I wish you very good luck in getting those going permanently (or at least semi-so).  More crunching is sweet, particularly when you don't have to foot the bill 
A new challenger would be good fun for everyone, I think.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 20, 2013)

theonedub said:


> I'm taking delivery of a special PC tomorrow and will have it fired up shortly thereafter. Details and pictures tomorrow


ehm


----------



## theonedub (Nov 20, 2013)

Last week I won a PC at OCN that was built as a tribute to Adam Wilson (aka Erakith) who passed away last year. He was a father and husband, a reviewer for Thinkcomputers.org, and passed away way too young.

This is the PC:





CaseLabs SM8
Gigabyte Z77X-UP4 TH
Intel 3570K
8GB Samsung Green Ram
Inno3d GTX680 4GB
Plextor PX-128M3 128 GB SSD
Mayhems Pastel - Sunset Yellow 250 ml
NZXT Hale90-1000-M
NZXT Sentry 2
NZXT Extensions
EK H30 360 HFX Rad x 2
EK Compression Fittings
EK FC680 GTX+
EK Supremacy
EK-DCP 4.0
Yate Loon medium speed fans x 13
XSPC Photon 270 Tube Reservoir

I will be getting the loop filled this afternoon and will have the rig running shortly thereafter. It's a special PC and I plan to have it live a productive life of F@H and WCG for the duration of its life.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 20, 2013)

Wow, that is so awesome Dub!!!!!!!


----------



## d1nky (Nov 20, 2013)

theonedub said:


> Last week I won a PC at OCN that was built as a tribute to Adam Wilson (aka Erakith) who passed away last year. He was a father and husband, a reviewer for Thinkcomputers.org, and passed away way too young.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that's truly epic! I missed that on ocn, im just reading up on it now. and the guy and family is british?! and he's same age as me! wow!

crunching/folding in memory of  Erakith, that is special!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 20, 2013)

@theonedub: that's truly awesome, congrats on the prize and for your plans with it!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 20, 2013)

Just had a talk with another friend, and he's joying TPU on WCG, too! So You should soon see *jjkinas* in the new member list. 

@theonedub I only say one thing: HOLY SH*T, DOC!


EDIT: OH DARN! I Just realized I forgot to check the power saving settings on those A8-5500 crunchers. It is possible they are set to go to sleep mode after some time. DARN! DARN! DARN! Most of the phenoms were set to sleep after 30 minutes of inactivity, so I set them to not do that. But totally slipped my mind for those A8-5500. It's too late to head over to the university today (22:00 now). So I am going to hop there 1st thing in the morning to check on them. I do HOPE these have power saving options set differently and won't fall asleep as fast or at all. But I just don't know...


----------



## d1nky (Nov 20, 2013)

Vinska said:


> EDIT: OH DARN! I Just realized I forgot to check the power saving settings on those A8-5500 crunchers. It is possible they are set to go to sleep mode after some time. DARN! DARN! DARN! Most of the phenoms were set to sleep after 30 minutes of inactivity, so I set them to not do that. But totally slipped my mind for those A8-5500. It's too late to head over to the university today (22:00 now). So I am going to hop there 1st thing in the morning to check on them. I do HOPE these have power saving options set differently and won't fall asleep as fast or at all. But I just don't know...



does that still happen at full load?!

on the other rig the power savings is on, and it hasn't changed modes!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 20, 2013)

d1nky said:


> does that still happen at full load?!
> 
> on the other rig the power savings is on, and it hasn't changed modes!



Aye, since I took much longer with the phenoms, I saw the first ones go into sleep mode while I was still working on the last ones. And this was the thing which prompted me to turn it off for them in the first place. Meanwhile, due to my experience on the phenoms, I was much faster on these APU ones. And it completely escaped my mind. Darn. Well, gonna wait for the last updates for the day (they come at 04:00 in the morning here) and see if they report any significant numbers. Going to university to double check first thing in the morning o matter what the updates show me.

*sigh*


----------



## Norton (Nov 20, 2013)

@ Vinska- nice job on locating those systems -

@theonedub- Wow!  that's a beautiful rig!!! Sorry to hear about the circumstances surrounding how you won it


----------



## t_ski (Nov 21, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> Yep, I don't like it AT ALL!!! I didn't find a thing wrong with the original style. W1zz should include a way to switch back if the user wishes.


Completely different programming.  Not compatible with the old vBulletin.  I don't like it either.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 21, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Completely different programming.  Not compatible with the old vBulletin.  I don't like it either.



True. The old forums were Vbulletin and this is XenForo. Waaaay different scripting languages.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 21, 2013)

Okay, so it turns out all those boxen with those APUs were set to sleep after 30 mins. And that is what I found them doing when I got there before classes start. 
Got there ~15 mins before the the first morning classes start (those start at 8:30) and managed to look into that misbehaving phenom and set up three of the APU boxen. But then it went like this "why the f*** would people get on a morning class 10 minutes early!?" –my mind
Had to wait 1.5 hours for the next break. BAH.

That one misbehaving phenom, when I installed BOINC on it back then, it took much, much longer than normal. Looking at both BOINC and Windows event logs, it appears some of the required permissions were corrupt / set up improperly. So I ran a installation repair. Hope that fixes it...

P.S. in that misbehaving Phenom, I noticed it had some FAAH beta WUs. Anyone else got those?


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 21, 2013)

Sorry for the double-post.
Well, just got back from yet another BOINC'ing mission. It appears there's a custom to have a single dead computer in each computer class. Probably to ward the gnomes away (J/K) 
So, 11 computers join yet again! This time - 9x Pentium Dual-Core E5500 and 2x i3 3220 are joining the fleet!

So, currently, *I am crunching for TechPowerUp with 154 cores / 162 threads!* 

gonna update siggy in a few minutes already done


----------



## Norton (Nov 21, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Sorry for the double-post.
> Well, just got back from yet another BOINC'ing mission. It appears there's a custom to have a single dead computer in each computer class. Probably to ward the gnomes away (J/K)
> So, 11 computers join yet again! This time - 9x Pentium Dual-Core E5500 and 2x i3 3220 are joining the fleet!
> 
> ...


 
 We may have a shot @ Team China after all!!!! 

Will be uploading/reporting my remote rigs later today so expect an extra 10k or so bump from me


----------



## d1nky (Nov 21, 2013)

when does this finish? 12pm 11/22 or 12pm tonight?


----------



## xvi (Nov 21, 2013)

Vinska said:


> So, currently, *I am crunching for TechPowerUp with 154 cores / 162 threads!*
> 
> gonna update siggy in a few minutes already done


That's crazy, man. I think I need to go back to school. 

Edit: My server finally shipped on the 19th. It was supposed to nearly be here on the 19th. Doesn't look like it will make it in time for the competition, but it should make for one nice Minecraft server (with BOINC in the background, of course)


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 21, 2013)

theonedub said:


> Last week I won a PC at OCN that was built as a tribute to Adam Wilson (aka Erakith) who passed away last year. He was a father and husband, a reviewer for Thinkcomputers.org, and passed away way too young.
> 
> This is the PC:
> 
> ...



Cool. Nice and clean.


----------



## vega22 (Nov 21, 2013)

got the 2600k crunching but the 2500k is fighting back and doesn't want to see the network. same software as the 26 which worked first time xD

why is it not loading my gpu?

i thought it would run on amd cards too?

off to google.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 21, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> Okay team;
> 
> * As an appetizer for the hardware give away, I am including a retail key for*.......................................*Wait for it*......................................*Battlefield 4!!!!!*
> 
> Norton will hash out the details sometime today or this evening. It will be given away prior to the hardware give away's so stay tuned.




I am still waiting on Norton to figure out when and how to give away this BF4 key.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 21, 2013)

d1nky said:


> when does this finish? 12pm 11/22 or 12pm tonight?



I had to laugh at this question, thing is my parents are staying over the week for thanksgiving and my mother asked me the same exact question this morning.

One my rigs is running in their room, well she goes and asks, when am I going to turn all these computers off, and if I wasn't afraid about how all this radiation would affect my son, all this in a serious tone and showing visible concern about our safety with all these computers running all over my place...

I'm probably going to hell for this but I couldn't help but laugh out loud in her face! 

You guys have to understand that my parents went through all this nuclear apocalypse fears while growing up, but god that made me laugh so hard, you guys should've seen the look in her face, she was like: oh no, my son has turned a mad scientist or something


----------



## d1nky (Nov 21, 2013)

yea I would of laughed as well tbh, I asked because I saw somewhere it said 11/16 through to 11/22 and didn't see any times.

just checked op and _Crunch from 11/16 (0:00 GMT) to 11/22/2013 (24:00 GMT)
_
1 day of crunching left in the comp, CRUNCH ON!


----------



## vega22 (Nov 21, 2013)

only things i have which aint crunching now wouldn't finish a wu before the deadline now xD


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 21, 2013)

weeeee at last ... m'kay too easy since i was doing only FAAH (now i have some cancer mapping aswell)

btw same question as other deadline is ? end of 22 or beginning?


----------



## manofthem (Nov 21, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> I am still waiting on Norton to figure out when and how to give away this BF4 key.



I'm looking forward to this for sure!   May have to enter since I'm too broke to buy one


----------



## d1nky (Nov 21, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> weeeee at last ... m'kay too easy since i was doing only FAAH (now i have some cancer mapping aswell)
> 
> btw same question as other deadline is ? end of 22 or beginning?



_Crunch from 11/16 (0:00 GMT) to 11/22/2013 (24:00 GMT)_


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 21, 2013)

Too bad there's no "play games for a week without consequence coupon" on the giveaway. As I believe most of us lack this thing called "time to play games" much more than games themselves 

Sad, but at least for me - it's so true it hurts


----------



## manofthem (Nov 21, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Too bad there's no "play games for a week without consequence coupon" on the giveaway. As I believe most of us lack this thing called "time to play games" much more than games themselves
> 
> Sad, but at least for me - it's so true it hurts



Yes, you are right.  Many of us lack the time, which makes me wonder why I continue to get these higher end pc gaming parts when my time is so  limited.  Times are busy, and most of us have a lot going on.  But we can't let that dampen our game-giving-away spirit 

BTW, I've come to appreciate the value of gaming on a lower end system in recent days.  Ion gave me the idea where he said he games on his lower ends stuff, and I've done it too, which works out well since games still play nicely and it doesn't take away from my main pc's output


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 21, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Yes, you are right.  Many of us lack the time, which makes me wonder why I continue to get these higher end pc gaming parts when my time is so  limited.  Times are busy, and most of us have a lot going on.  But we can't let that dampen our game-giving-away spirit
> 
> BTW, I've come to appreciate the value of gaming on a lower end system in recent days.  Ion gave me the idea where he said he games on his lower ends stuff, and I've done it too, which works out well since games still play nicely and it doesn't take away from my main pc's output


i know that feeling ... for that week on the opposite of shutting the computing on the Xeon i was gaming on the Phenom  ahah .... i need to browse my old school games library ... (unless i switch the 770 for the 460 ahah)

i think for tonight and the whole 22 i will just watch some anime and movies


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 21, 2013)

Playing Real Racing3 on my Transfomer  more and more.

Great job team,  you make me proud to be a member, and again sorry I don't post more.

Crunch on and crunch hard.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 21, 2013)

Ridiculous Fishing on Android is pretty fun and is included in the new Mobile Humble Bundle. Keeping the precious CPU cycles free on my end.


----------



## Norton (Nov 21, 2013)

d1nky said:


> when does this finish? 12pm 11/22 or 12pm tonight?


 
Challenge closes in just under 27 hrs.... 


*check back this evening up to a few hours before the close for a special early giveaway*


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 21, 2013)

>That currently #1 team in the challenge - Planet 3DNow!
>Description of the team says it is a AMD user team (makes sense - 3DNow! were AMD-only instructions)
>The top scoring user in the team seems to be using a fleet of Intels exclusively
Hypocrisy much? 

(Well, I know - what's important is "science got done", but this just seems funny in its own kind of way  )


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 21, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Sorry for the double-post.
> Well, just got back from yet another BOINC'ing mission. It appears there's a custom to have a single dead computer in each computer class. Probably to ward the gnomes away (J/K)
> So, 11 computers join yet again! This time - 9x Pentium Dual-Core E5500 and 2x i3 3220 are joining the fleet!
> 
> ...


_Another room full of computers???_


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 21, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> _Another room full of computers???_


Aaaaaaaaye!
But this appears to be the last one. If I am to get any more, it is going to be isolated cases of one, two at most three PCs at a time. Emphasis on *IF* I am getting any more.
P.S. with this, I occupied that whole room that is split into four smaller rooms with an aluminum + glass walls.
Man, those aluminum + glass walls / doors are simply epic. They are there since the soviet times. Too bad we wouldn't be getting anything like this these days - something much cheaper and lighter gets used. I already saw it long ago as an established fact - there wasn't a single field were the soviets ever scrooged on metal - they used more metal than needed, even. As one example I like to give - their fridges were as heavy as pianos and were using steel sheets so thick, I would not be afraid to use one as a cover from bullets any day


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 22, 2013)

Well, even if that's the last batch, it's still a phenomenal number of computers that you don't have to pay for  
If they can run 24/7, even better!


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 22, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Sorry for the double-post.
> Well, just got back from yet another BOINC'ing mission. It appears there's a custom to have a single dead computer in each computer class. Probably to ward the gnomes away (J/K)
> So, 11 computers join yet again! This time - 9x Pentium Dual-Core E5500 and 2x i3 3220 are joining the fleet!
> 
> ...




OK, now you're done it. I'll have to find a way to sneak a 4P in the office. The doc server is bound for an upgrade anyway.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 22, 2013)

I want my university to crunch for me...


----------



## Norton (Nov 22, 2013)

*SPECIAL EARLY BIRD DRAWING.... WIN BATTLEFIELD 4!!!!*







Stinger608 was kind enough to donate a copy of this great new game (Thanks Bud!!!) and we're giving it away early 

How to win:
- be on the list of those reaching 5,000 pts over the past 7 days (thru 11/21- see list)


Spoiler:  list










- be a member of our Team AND the TPU forum
- posted a message anywhere on this forum within the last 7 days
- post in this thread with your TPU forum name *(only if different than your WCG user name)*
- want the game 
- claim your win by responding to my PM within 2hrs*
* if you do not respond we will redraw for the game and repeat as above until the winner claims the prize.

and that's it 

Pretty cool eh? 

Also, if you don't want to be included in the drawing- please post in this thread as such or drop me a PM

*WHEN IS THE DRAWING?*

Tomorrow (Friday) @ approximately 5pm (Eastern time)

*GOOD LUCK EVERYBODY!*


----------



## manofthem (Nov 22, 2013)

Edit; Changed my mind, I'll pass on entering for this; someone who can give it more time than I will be able to deserves to win.  Too many things on the plate right now 

Thanks Dano, you're the man!


----------



## Norton (Nov 22, 2013)

One more item- if you think I missed your name, please PM me to discuss.... it is always a possibility that I accidentally missed a name


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 22, 2013)

I'll take a pass.(that's a no thankyou)  Thanks again to Dano


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 22, 2013)

19 hours to go


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 22, 2013)

Just give it to Vinska already. Hijacking one's University to crunch with 154 cores will surely get him expelled so he'll have lots of free time


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 22, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Just give it to Vinska already. Hijacking one's University to crunch with 154 cores will surely get him expelled so he'll have lots of free time




 Yea right?


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks for the great wishes, but I am going to pass on entering for this one. If I would win it, this particular game would probably "collect dust" for at least half a year; possibly more. Better give it to someone who would have a good chance to enjoy this game *nods*.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 22, 2013)

well /// i might ... resist... or not ... duh ... >.<


ahahah i had a huge letdown /// i"ve read 5000  posts instead of 5000 pts  dahahah /// (i didn"t enter the original game giveaway but BF4 ... i just ran a cracked copy of a friend  for bench and test ... i know i know bad ...*COMPAGNY 3 PLZ!*)

heeeeyyyy im 29th???(in the giveaway list i mean  ) weee upper mid i guess it wasn't bad idea to setup some dump leftover to crunch a bit more ... even if the Xeon did most of it///


----------



## HammerON (Nov 22, 2013)

I am out as I already own it
Thanks to all those that donates prizes for this crunching contest


----------



## d1nky (Nov 22, 2013)

I already own BF4, so no need to put me in the draw for that.

good luck to everyone else


----------



## AnnCore (Nov 22, 2013)

I wouldn't mind having a go at that game!

Of course, that would probably mean upgrading my graphic card to something more meaningful!! Oh the sweet dilemma!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 22, 2013)

"aww duuuude did we just, leik, you know... totally pwn the Chinese?"




"duuuuuuuude that is leik, totally radical, man! duuuuuuude aww DUUUUUUUUUUDE..."

yes, I am aware of the fact that this is THE most lame way I could have presented it. That is EXACTLY why I used it


----------



## AnnCore (Nov 22, 2013)

Vinska said:


> "aww duuuude did we just, leik, you know... totally pwn the Chinese?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They are still snipping at our tails!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 22, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Too bad there's no "play games for a week without consequence coupon" on the giveaway. As I believe most of us lack this thing called "time to play games" much more than games themselves  Sad, but at least for me - it's so true it hurts  Yes, you are right. Many of us lack the time, which makes me wonder why I continue to get these higher end pc gaming parts when my time is so limited. Times are busy, and most of us have a lot going on. But we can't let that dampen our game-giving-away spirit  BTW, I've come to appreciate the value of gaming on a lower end system in recent days. Ion gave me the idea where he said he games on his lower ends stuff, and I've done it too, which works out well since games still play nicely and it doesn't take away from my main pc's output



Agreed. I would pay good money for a "play games for a week without consequences coupon" !!!!!!!!!! I guess that is called a weeks vacation without wife and kids!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 22, 2013)

Vinska said:


> "aww duuuude did we just, leik, you know... totally pwn the Chinese?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*And if we had another day, we would run-down Team Decrypthon.*


----------



## vega22 (Nov 22, 2013)

my pc crashed last night so i lost about 6 hours


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 22, 2013)

So next year I guess we will all have to store millions of points up so that we can have a decent chance at winning?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 22, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> So next year I guess we will all have to store millions of points up so that we can have a decent chance at winning?


I will be doing just that in the weeks leading up to the challenge.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 22, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Thanks for the great wishes, but I am going to pass on entering for this one. If I would win it, this particular game would probably "collect dust" for at least half a year; possibly more. Better give it to someone who would have a good chance to enjoy this game *nods*.



If you say so, then I wouldn't mind getting that game, ty.


----------



## Irony (Nov 22, 2013)

I would love to enter but I know I Dont have any time to play it. Apparently I have a life or something, lol. Between school and everything else I've got like -8 hours for games haha. Oh well sleep is overrated lolz


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 22, 2013)

@Easy Rhino Aye, next year we are going to have get a week+ worth of WUs (i.e. as much as the deadline allows), crunch 'em with no network communication and then hit the giant enemy crab in the weakspot dump those as soon as the challenge starts for massive damage points.

In other words, if we want a level playing field, we have to do the same thing they did. I don't like it _per se_, but they are not leaving us much of a choice if we want a fair competition next year.


----------



## sabre23 (Nov 22, 2013)

Yeaaa, Battlefield 4. Lol i have to wake up 5:30 a.m IST to get a shot in this plus sacrifice a little DOTA 2 playtime.


----------



## Norton (Nov 22, 2013)

Vinska said:


> @Easy Rhino Aye, next year we are going to have get a week+ worth of WUs (i.e. as much as the deadline allows), crunch 'em with no network communication and then hit the giant enemy crab in the weakspot dump those as soon as the challenge starts for massive damage points.
> 
> In other words, if we want a level playing field, we have to do the same thing they did. I don't like it _per se_, but they are not leaving us much of a choice if we want a fair competition next year.


 
I think we should just keep as we are rather than playing that game. That way we can hold our heads high that we did it the "right way".... meaning:
- add new Team members
- pulling in rigs we wouldn't normally crunch on
- getting dormant Team members to stop by for a week or so and help out

We came close to doubling our daily output w/o throwing days or weeks of work into a "bunker" just to win a challenge. My opinion... the Teams that don't bunker are the winners 

That said- for next year- we should try to get ready and launch a little earlier in order to build up some steam for the start


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 22, 2013)

@Norton these are great and inspiring words!
That's why You're the Captain - wisest of all


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 22, 2013)

Vinska said:


> wisest of all




Oh jeez, now Norton is going to have to buy new hats! His head just grew 3 sizes.........I seen it.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 22, 2013)

Please count me in for BF4


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 22, 2013)

@sabre23 dang it! whenever I see Your username, I can't help it, but I insta-think of this:


Spoiler












@stinger608 A hat, You say? Hmmm... are You implying that we should... make a TPU-team-raid on some poor unsuspecting TF2 server? i.e. have some fun on TF2 as a team?


----------



## sabre23 (Nov 22, 2013)

@Vinska I loved that anime "Fate-Stay Night". But i didn't derive my id from it


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 22, 2013)

sabre23 said:


> @Vinska I loved that anime "Fate-Stay Night". But i didn't derive my id from that



Yeah, I did not expect Your username to be derived from it. Especially because the official english name for character uses the US spelling (i.e. Saber), while Your username uses the British spelling (i.e. Sabre). Despite that all, that character still pops into my mind each time I see Your username 

P.S. I hated the anime and dropped it after 3 episodes or so. But I absolutely loved the game. I even 100%'d it


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 22, 2013)

Count me in on BF4!!!!


----------



## d1nky (Nov 22, 2013)

NOT LONG LEFT!

GOT MY BEERS IN, CRUNCHING 100% WOOOP!

(then im catching up on my benching)


----------



## xvi (Nov 22, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> Agreed. I would pay good money for a "play games for a week without consequences coupon" !!!!!!!!!! I guess that is called a weeks vacation without wife and kids!


If the game has a difficulty setting, sticking it on easy will, of course, make it much less challenging, but I sometimes do that just so I can run through it and get an idea of the storyline.

As for gaming on mobile/tablet to save PPD on main rigs (which is what I was doing too), The Humble Mobile Bundle 3 has some nice games for $5.18 (at this time).

(Edit: Oh, and I think I'll have to pass on BF4. I'd love to play it, but I'd like to see it go to someone who has the time to really enjoy it.)


Spoiler: Humble Mobile Bundle 3 mini-review



_Ridiculous Fishing_ was kind of fun and is fairly easy to pick up and play, but doesn't take too long before it starts feeling repetitive. Requires two hands. Cast your hook, avoiding fish as the hook goes down, catch as many fish as you can on the way up. Shoot them when they fling up in the air. Upgrade your gear to catch more. Rinse and repeat.

_rymdkapsel_ takes a few minutes to learn, but is kind of fun in a resource-management sort of way. Manage workers to build, gather and produce resources, and defend from attacks. FTL (Faster Than Light) meets Tetris.

I didn't like _SpellTower_, but only because it required too much brainpower and I was tired. Word search meets Bejeweled, sort of. Different game modes help bring some variety to the game.

_Swordigo_ was interesting, but isn't the type of game you can play two minutes at a time. 2D side-scroller, subtle hints of Zelda (run, jump, slash is the name of the game). Also requires two hands.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 22, 2013)

Please don't include me in the BF4 giveaway, I already have the game 

Good luck everyone, and let's keep on crunching!


----------



## Norton (Nov 22, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> Oh jeez, now Norton is going to have to buy new hats! His head just grew 3 sizes.........I seen it.


 


About *4 hrs* to go and we are holding a small lead over Team China atm!


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 22, 2013)

Norton said:


> About *4 hrs* to go and we are holding a small lead over Team China atm!




Yea, about a 400,000 point lead from what I see. I think we will get the top 5 finish!


----------



## Bow (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 22, 2013)

Because this is for science, "front loading" should be STRICTLY forbidden.  I think teams should not only be docked for this unethical behavior, but also penalized an amount equivalent to the amount that their first day results exceeds their average.  To clarify, a team's output should be averaged for the duration of the challenge.  Then, if their first day's output exceeds their average by, oh I don't know, more than 10%, then take the amount in excess of 110% of their average, double it and subtract it from their total.  Think about the scientific discoveries over the years that you've heard about that happened because the right results were at the right place at the right time.  {Thank you for coming and remember to vote}

Please remove me from consideration for BF4.  I'm just not into FPS's.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 22, 2013)

Norton said:


> - pulling in rigs we wouldn't normally crunch on
> - getting dormant Team members to stop by for a week or so and help out


 basically what i did, i went to help i put up some cruncher from scraps and i hope it help'd


----------



## okidna (Nov 22, 2013)

I'll take a pass for BF4  didn't have good enough rig to run it and didn't have time to play it.

Proud of what the team achieved, exciting battle for 5th spot with team China (and it's still going on right now). Go TPU!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 22, 2013)

OMG if we keep up this pace we could finish 4th! We are down by 600,000 points to Decrypthon with 3 hours left. We are producing 200,000 more points per hour than they are. Enable all rigs! _*O/C EVERYTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## vega22 (Nov 22, 2013)

i was looking last night and if all things stay the same we will just sneak into 4th.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 22, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> OMG if we keep up this pace we could finish 4th! We are down by 600,000 points to Decrypthon with 3 hours left. We are producing 200,000 more points per hour than they are. Enable all rigs! _*O/C EVERYTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_




I just seen that as well ER! I think we will take over 4th place at this pace!!!!!!


----------



## Irony (Nov 22, 2013)

That would be amazeballs, let's do this!!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 22, 2013)

GO GO GO GO GO !!!!!!!! Set phasers to KILL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xvi (Nov 22, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> _*O/C EVERYTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_



Done.


----------



## Bow (Nov 22, 2013)

As soon as I get home from work I will update and send what work was done today.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 22, 2013)

Mine is set to "tickle". How do I kill?


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 22, 2013)

Just checked and we are about 500,000 behind 4th place...........Man, it is going to be close.


----------



## Norton (Nov 22, 2013)

I just uploaded/reported 60 wu's from my i7-970 rig a few minutes ago so that should help a bit 

Just got home from work and getting settling- game drawing and winner announcement will occur shortly


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 22, 2013)

Vinska said:


> @sabre23 dang it! whenever I see Your username, I can't help it, but I insta-think of this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



ahahahahahahahahahah SABER FTW fate stay night 

so near the 80k milestone ... i hope i can pass that before end ....  just for my sake ... and the rest of humanity (WHAAAAAAAATTTT im overdoing it???)


----------



## Norton (Nov 22, 2013)

*Battlefield 4 Winner is......*

*n3rdf1ght3r*

*Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!*-         you now have 2 hrs to respond to my PM to claim your prize

If the prize is not claimed we will go to the next on our random list


----------



## m&m's (Nov 22, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Battlefield 4 Winner is......*
> 
> *n3rdf1ght3r*
> 
> ...



You wrote 2 but meant 24?


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 22, 2013)

m&m's said:


> You wrote 2 but meant 24?



No, he was giving 2 hours to claim the prize. Basically if someone wanted the win they would need to check in about the time the prize drawing is.


----------



## Norton (Nov 22, 2013)

m&m's said:


> You wrote 2 but meant 24?


 
Nope- 2hrs*

We want to get the game to a winner ASAP

*Note- this is just for this prize- the main challenge prizes will be different


----------



## vega22 (Nov 22, 2013)

how do i force it to upload results now?

edit

gratz to the winners too


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 22, 2013)

marsey99 said:


> how do i force it to upload results now?



in the advanced view, go Advanced -> Do network communication


----------



## AnnCore (Nov 23, 2013)

Norton said:


> Nope- 2hrs*
> 
> We want to get the game to a winner ASAP
> 
> *Note- this is just for this prize- the main challenge prizes will be different



Let us know as soon as the winner accepts his/her prize as it's already after midnight over here in Europe. Thanks.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 23, 2013)

AnnCore said:


> Let us know as soon as the winner accepts his/her prize as it's already after midnight over here in Europe. Thanks.




Well its down to a little over an hour for the winner to respond. So time is counting down.


----------



## Norton (Nov 23, 2013)

AnnCore said:


> Let us know as soon as the winner accepts his/her prize as it's already after midnight over here in Europe. Thanks.


 
Will do- and FYI, we will make adjustments for time zones.

Example- if we need to do another pic and the new winner is from the UK/EU, etc we will expand the 2 hrs to cover 8am at the local time 

*will add that to the game announcement


----------



## d1nky (Nov 23, 2013)

is this finished now?

what happened where we come????

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOP


----------



## Norton (Nov 23, 2013)

d1nky said:


> is this finished now?
> 
> what happened where we come????
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOP


We took 5th Place and made the 4th Place winner VERY nervous!!! 

Congrats and Thank You for all of the hard work Team!!!!! 

*TPU gets the Rasberry Pie!!!!*


----------



## d1nky (Nov 23, 2013)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bow (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## stinger608 (Nov 23, 2013)

Norton said:
			
		

> Watch this post... want to try something neat



What is it going to do tricks?


----------



## Norton (Nov 23, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> What is it going to do tricks?


 


http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...-crunch-win-stuff.194389/page-16#post-3022272


----------



## d1nky (Nov 23, 2013)

woooop!

im having a beer right now, cheers everyone! going to let these wu's finish on everything then get back to gaming and benching!

keep us updated on any folding/crunching comps to come, ill be happy to join in!


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 23, 2013)

Norton said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...-crunch-win-stuff.194389/page-16#post-3022272




 very cool idea Norton!!!!!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 23, 2013)

I hope there is a redraw for BF4 so I have another shot at winning


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 23, 2013)

Well the winner has about a half an hour to PM Norton or it is a redraw!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 23, 2013)

So, my system is working on the last 8 tasks.  7 of them are due to finish in under an hour.  One, a Clean Energy Project, isn't due for 11 hours.  Only 1 thread.


----------



## Irony (Nov 23, 2013)

Norton said:


> We took 5th Place and made the 4th Place winner VERY nervous!!!
> 
> Congrats and Thank You for all of the hard work Team!!!!!
> 
> *TPU gets the Rasberry Pie!!!!*



Raspberry is the best kind anyway, haha. that was close. another couple hours and we would have had em.


----------



## Norton (Nov 23, 2013)

*Battlefield 4 Redraw Winner is......
AlienIsGOD
Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!*-  you now have 2 hrs to respond to my PM to claim your prize
If the prize is not claimed we will go to the next on our random list


----------



## AnnCore (Nov 23, 2013)

Time for bed! 8 a.m. wake up call...


----------



## d1nky (Nov 23, 2013)

when do the other prizes get drawn?


----------



## xvi (Nov 23, 2013)

d1nky said:


> im having a beer right now, cheers everyone! going to let these wu's finish on everything then get back to gaming and benching!


Hey, d1nky. Is there anything I can do for the benchmark group to show my appreciation for your help in the challenge?


----------



## Norton (Nov 23, 2013)

d1nky said:


> when do the other prizes get drawn?


 
I will try to get that going before 22:00GMT (6pm Eastern) tomorrow


Same as xvi- can do a run with my water cooled 7970 if that helps


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 23, 2013)

d1nky said:


> when do the other prizes get drawn?



Will probably be tomorrow sometime. Norton's plate is pretty full with everything going on.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 23, 2013)

xvi said:


> Hey, d1nky. Is there anything I can do for the benchmark group to show my appreciation for your help in the challenge?



When I get my 290 under water, I'll throw some benched for you d1nky


----------



## d1nky (Nov 23, 2013)

this is what I like about this forum and the reason I put a lot of effort into doing something for it!

tbh any benchmark you know how to run or if you think you are capable at scoring good with something then do a run, submit for techpowerup! and have fun.

Norton what cpu is that 7970 paired with?
xvi - what you got to play with?

http://hwbot.org/team/techpowerup/


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Nov 23, 2013)

dang it, should have checked the forums earlier  oh well my loss, congratulations!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 23, 2013)

d1nky said:


> this is what I like about this forum and the reason I put a lot of effort into doing something for it!
> 
> tbh any benchmark you know how to run or if you think you are capable at scoring good with something then do a run, submit for techpowerup! and have fun.
> 
> ...



I wish I had thought about that before.  I just took my 7970s out of my rig yesterday... 

I'll be PMing you d1nky for some insight as to what is good and how I should do it.  I should be ready by Sunday.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 23, 2013)

d1nky said:


> this is what I like about this forum and the reason I put a lot of effort into doing something for it!
> 
> tbh any benchmark you know how to run or if you think you are capable at scoring good with something then do a run, submit for techpowerup! and have fun.
> 
> ...


Wonder if I can run Cinebench on the 48 core Opty server @2.83Ghz? Will it scale correctly?


----------



## Norton (Nov 23, 2013)

d1nky said:


> this is what I like about this forum and the reason I put a lot of effort into doing something for it!
> 
> tbh any benchmark you know how to run or if you think you are capable at scoring good with something then do a run, submit for techpowerup! and have fun.
> 
> ...


 
The 7970 is running with an FX-8350.... I also have an i7-970 I can try some runs on but it's only air cooled and probably won't run it over 4Ghz

I'll look into it over the weekend and post in your thread when ready or if I have any questions


----------



## d1nky (Nov 23, 2013)

manofthem said:


> I wish I had thought about that before.  I just took my 7970s out of my rig yesterday...
> 
> I'll be PMing you d1nky for some insight as to what is good and how I should do it.  I should be ready by Sunday.



that's cool, sunday im away but if you post on the thread someone will help. quite a few knowledgeable benchers. if not ill direct ya through PM before then



BUCK NASTY said:


> Wonder if I can run Cinebench on the 48 core Opty server @2.83Ghz? Will it scale correctly?




I just searched to see if anyone has benched 48 cores.... well no, but its possible lol


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 23, 2013)

last shot last day YAAAAYYY i did over 8k this time ... 

little voice in the back of my head... *it should have been "IT'S OVER 9000!!!"* reference anyone?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 23, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I just searched to see if anyone has benched 48 cores.... well no, but its possible lol


Looks like Cinebench runs better in Win 7, so I'll try that as well.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 23, 2013)

Just emailed the BF4 winner!!!!!! Congrats to AlienIsGod on the win!!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 23, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> Just emailed the BF4 winner!!!!!! Congrats to AlienIsGod on the win!!


grats "AIG" i guess i keep the cracked one for the campaign till i have enough money to take the colle... oh wait no... its the CoD:Ghost prestige ...





DO WANT THE CAMERA!


----------



## Irony (Nov 23, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> *it should have been "IT'S OVER 9000!!!"* reference anyone?



I got the reference, lol. I have a friend who was constantly saying that he was addicted to dragon balls lol


----------



## Norton (Nov 23, 2013)

*Hey Team*

*I have started sorting out the list(s) of crunchers so we can do the prize drawings this evening and have run into a few unknowns:*

See the list (below)






*If you're on this list and want a chance at some prizes you need to post here or PM me to discuss you're elligibility for the drawings. If anyone knows someone on the list- please try to contact them with a link to this post.*

*Note- I will be out for a few hours and will respond to any posts/PM's when I return.

*Thanks!!!!*


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 23, 2013)

Wait, I am not on the list??


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 23, 2013)

Congratz to winners!


----------



## d1nky (Nov 23, 2013)

I bet these are the people that he is unsure about...


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 23, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> Wait, I am not on the list??


the list is for ppl he was unsure about and anyone on that list that wants to be eligible for prizes needs to pm him.  It isn't the drawing list if thats what you thought.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 23, 2013)

@Norton I just had a talk with the Deake guy, He said He would like to pass on this (a chatlog from steam)


```
18:53 - ギガリンブレーカ〜！: G'day!
18:53 - ギガリンブレーカ〜！: The TPU Team captain is asking whether You are entering for the HW / paypal gift / etc. Give-away
18:54 - ギガリンブレーカ〜！: as You do qualify
18:54 - ギガリンブレーカ〜！: =]
18:54 - ギガリンブレーカ〜！: but since He did not see You post anything, He is unsure if You are entering or not
18:55 - DennisR is now Online.
18:55 - DennisR: negative, i pass up for that :)
18:55 - ギガリンブレーカ〜！: Okay, will inform Him :]
```

When I directed Him to the giveaway threads when He joined us, He did tell me the same thing, too. Except in much more implicit manner. *shrug*


----------



## Norton (Nov 23, 2013)

*Hey Team*

**this is NOT related to the first list*

*I have started sorting out the list(s) of crunchers so we can do the prize drawings this evening and have a question for these members from Canada and Mexico:*

See the list (below)





*   If you're on this list- you need to post here or PM me to let me know if you will be participating in the hardware portion of the prize drawing and agree to pay the shipping difference (US vs Canada/Mexico) on the prize if you happen to win or if you would like just participate in the non-hardware prizes.*

*  If anyone knows someone on the list- please try to contact them with a link to this post.*


*Note- I will be out for a few hours and will respond to any posts/PM's when I return.... I know I said that an hour ago but will actually be heading out the door in about 20 minutes 

*Thanks!!!!*


----------



## Norton (Nov 23, 2013)

LAST CALL! 

PRIZES SHOULD START FLOWING IN ABOUT AN HOUR!

The list(s) of prize entrants should be posted shortly so keep an on this thread to make sure your name is on there 

Please refer to the two previous posts if your name isn't on one of the lists:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...-crunch-win-stuff.194389/page-17#post-3022551

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...-crunch-win-stuff.194389/page-17#post-3022597


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Nov 23, 2013)

Hoping to win a case for my rig that has been on a test bench for half a year. Fingers crossed


----------



## l4tture (Nov 23, 2013)

Count me in!


----------



## Bow (Nov 23, 2013)

I want my new CRUNCHER!!!


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 23, 2013)

Bow said:


> I want my new CRUNCHER!!!




You go Bow!!!!!!!


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 23, 2013)

Don't count me for the cruncher rig, I'm game for the rest.

EDIT: On second thought, could I put in an FX8350 and go with that instead of the 1055t? If so, then I'm in for the cruncher rig and the rest of the prizes.

If I'm going to fire up another cruncher I'd prefer it to be as efficient as possible.


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 23, 2013)

Count me out on all prizes.

Great job to the team and all that helped.


----------



## Norton (Nov 24, 2013)

Alrighty- here's the list of entrants:


Spoiler:  non-hardware prizes














Spoiler:  hardware prizes










 


Prize announcements to follow shortly.....


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm in for the hardware too


----------



## Norton (Nov 24, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> I'm in for the hardware too


Saw that after I made the list/while posting it- I'll swap you in under my name*

*was going to put anything I won in for a redraw anyway so it's all good! 

@TRWOV- yes the board in the cruncher rig will handle Vishera chips....


----------



## d1nky (Nov 24, 2013)

was there a choice? lol

im in for anything, just had fun crunching!


----------



## Norton (Nov 24, 2013)

Just waiting for the 2nd list of numbers to come back so I can key them against the first

Should be ready shortly


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 24, 2013)

as a friend said... Veni Vidi Crunchi... oh wait ... ehhhh... nope (don't mind my silliness its 1:25am for me, 6th day of lack of sleep, and no, its wasn't due to 4 computers crunching in my room... )


----------



## manofthem (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm excited, as is my mouse who has been waiting for new home for forever.


----------



## Norton (Nov 24, 2013)

*THE PRIZE LIST!!!!!!!!!!! *



Spoiler:  non-hardware prizes










 


Spoiler:  hardware prizes










 
Take a gander at these for a few minutes. The *Grand prize winner has been chosen* and will be announced in *5 *minutes. 

Congrats to everyone- you're ALL winners in my book!


----------



## d1nky (Nov 24, 2013)

congratz to the winners!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 24, 2013)

OH WOW I WON! i didn't thought i could actually win something  (crying  *joymode*) a paypal 20$ gift that's... that's AWESOME! i'm really happy about that... seriously ... i know i'm overdoing it again ... but i'm like that, everything's get to my heart when it come to computers and team actions really ...


----------



## Norton (Nov 24, 2013)

*GRAND PRIZE WINNER IS.........................*



Spoiler:  congrats to the winner!








*note- aka *Bow*


 
I'll be in contact with the winner to make the necessary arrangements! 

Prize donators and winners- please assist each other in exchanging your info- I will assist as much as I can


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Nov 24, 2013)

Aww  no case. But on the bright side, I get $20 towards a new case =D Congratulations to all the other winners and a big thanks to all the users who contributed.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 24, 2013)

Congrats to all the winners! 

Looks awesome to have this winners, and we only have prize winners because of all the awesome generous test members. So an event bigger "thanks" to the donators!!!

Good work Norton on organizing everything. 




Bow said:


> I want my new CRUNCHER!!!



Wow, that was some powerful voodoo you pulled there


----------



## Norton (Nov 24, 2013)

n3rdf1ght3r, sabre23, and AlienIsGOD.... I will be handling your prizes.

Arjai and Brandonwh64... I will coordinate your prizes w/sneekypete

Standby for a PM later tonight or tomorrow at the latest and we'll get these out to you! 

@Bow- YGPM


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 24, 2013)

Bow said:


> I want my new CRUNCHER!!!



AND YOU GOT IT!!!!! GRAAAAAAAAAAATTTZZZZZ! 

and as manofthem said indeed a huge thanks to the donator, oh wait Bow is actually the donator of the 20$ paypal gift i won .... that's even better! ahah  !



manofthem said:


> Wow, that was some powerful voodoo you pulled there



RIGHT YOU ARE!


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Nov 24, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Congrats to all the winners!
> 
> Wow, that was some powerful voodoo you pulled there


It's a conspiracy man!!!!


----------



## Norton (Nov 24, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Wow, that was some powerful voodoo you pulled there


 
I saw that too 

Gotta try that in front of the lottery machine this week! 

Seriously though- the drawing was 100% random with one member picking the winning and another making up the list...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 24, 2013)

Bow said:


> I want my new CRUNCHER!!!


He doesn't say much, but when he does, it happens.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 24, 2013)

I should try that too sometime. 

ROCK ON BOW


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 24, 2013)

Well, I was sleeping a little and did not see I needed to confirm participation. It's okay though, I was late to the party with my crunching and was still spooling up when the challenge ended so I wasn't really eligible anyway.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 24, 2013)

Bow said:


> I want my new CRUNCHER!!!


If I only knew it was that simple!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arjai (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks!! To TPU, for making my day, again and again and again.  I am pretty sure that without TPU and this fine team of, mostly, sane and intelligent people, I would be well on my way to becoming the next mass murderer on the news!  

Seriously, probably would not go on a killing spree, but... no, however, I would most likely at least be a lot more of a raving idiot.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 24, 2013)

Congratulations guys! 

To the three who won the Windows 7 keys from me, please drop me a PM and I'll get them over to you!


----------



## Nordic (Nov 24, 2013)

It was a good challenge. Just before this week of thanks, we had a very successful challenge. We called out to new and old to join us and we were answered. I believe I read we doubled our output which is honestly pretty insane.
Thanks for those who joined us new. Specific thanks to the HWbot team, some of who joined us.
Thanks for those who joined us old.

Good work team!


----------



## okidna (Nov 24, 2013)

Congrats to the winners


----------



## adulaamin (Nov 24, 2013)

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 24, 2013)

Awesome! Congratulations to the winners! You guys deserve it! 

It was awesome crunching with you guys, TPU has the best team and it has been an honor being part of it

I heard the winner of the grand prize had something to post:



>



LOL! 

Looking forward to our next challenge


----------



## t_ski (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks guys!  Matt, get with me when you get your system issues figured out.  I'm in no hurry


----------



## Irony (Nov 24, 2013)

Congrats to the winners!

Idk about the rest of you but I had fun getting all my stuff up and crunching; I'm still feeling enthusiastic, lol. Can't wait till we get another chance to compete


----------



## manofthem (Nov 24, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Thanks guys!  Matt, get with me when you get your system issues figured out.  I'm in no hurry



Hey t, just conversation'd you  Sorry about the delay, been super preoccupied all day, and now I'm exhausted. The mouse is ready to be held by a real man 



Irony said:


> Congrats to the winners!
> 
> Idk about the rest of you but I had fun getting all my stuff up and crunching; I'm still feeling enthusiastic, lol.



Yeah, the challenge was terrific. Norton did a good job getting everything going and building enthusiasm, organizing all the giveaway stuff, and encouraging participation.

It was an exciting run


----------



## t_ski (Nov 24, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Hey t, just conversation'd you  Sorry about the delay, been super preoccupied all day, and now I'm exhausted. The mouse is ready to be held by a real man


lol-worthy


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 24, 2013)

I have PM'ed the winners of the two prizes I provided.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 24, 2013)

Great run guys! congratz to the winners


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 24, 2013)

Congrats to all those that won and a special thanks to all hardware/software contributors.  Great challenge and I look forward to our next challenge   

BTW, the q6600 rig should arrive sometime in Dec and i will be deploying Ubuntu and WCG on it as soon as its up to snuff (needs a few hardware pieces)


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 24, 2013)

Congrats to the winners! No luck for me this time around but I did get over a dozen games out of it 

Next year will be even better!!!!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 24, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> Next year will be even better!!!!



Agreed! I'll be practicing my "Bunker" techniques throughout the year to get us off to a good start in the next couple of challenges.


----------



## Norton (Nov 24, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Agreed! I'll be practicing my "Bunker" techniques throughout the year to get us off to a good start in the next couple of challenges.


 I think if we start to pull in whatever can and get it crunching* 72hrs early we can be competitive w/o resorting to the "Bunker" method 
* may send a message through the intranet at work next time to see if I can get some volunteers there....

*Prize update:*
-the paypal gifts provided by theonedub have been sent to n3rdf1ght3r and sabre23
- AlienIsGOD and Bow have been contacted and their prizes will ship soon


----------



## theonedub (Nov 24, 2013)

Google Play Voucher redemption information has also been sent and received by the winner.

Outstanding job on coordinating the entire challenge, Norton. I don't know where you find the time


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 24, 2013)

congratz to the Winner!

and thanks TPU for all of this!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 25, 2013)

We are always late to get started.  Solution? Lie.  Tell people it starts 2-3 days earlier than it does.


----------



## Bow (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks guys and congrats to the other winners.
I should have gone out and bought a lotto ticket after that one....


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 25, 2013)

Bow said:


> Thanks guys and congrats to the other winners.
> I should have gone out and bought a lotto ticket after that one....


We better see double the output from you Bow!!!!


----------



## xvi (Nov 25, 2013)

d1nky said:


> xvi - what you got to play with?
> 
> http://hwbot.org/team/techpowerup/


Sig rig, Phenom II X6 1100t under custom water, two HD 6950s (one flashed to 6970, the other soon to follow). Managed to get it stable at, I believe, 4.2 GHz with some healthy voltage, but forgot to make notes on how I got it there. I'm hoping to get it back up around there this winter.
I'm also supposed to have a HP DL180 G5 on the way (slowest shipping ever though). Planning on load it up with two decently good Xeon X54xx procs. Not sure if that's of much use for HWBOT though. Should tear up multi-threaded workloads though. I'm thinking of sticking a PCI-e riser and a 5870 (sitting around) in it just for giggles too. 

Random hardware sitting around:
Phenom II X2, HD 4870, HD 4850, 5870
1.4GHz Pentium III-S machine (kind of awesome for a P3), low-profile FX 5200
Sck 754 Sempron 3400+, x850 Pro AGP
C2D E8400, GeForce 9800 something-or-other


OH, and I'm already under TPU's HWBOT team under the name "tech.kyle". I should have a couple (old) benches in already.


----------



## Bow (Nov 25, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> We better see double the output from you Bow!!!!



You will my friend, 24/7, all ready made room for it.


----------



## Norton (Nov 27, 2013)

*Prize update!!!*

The items from sneekypete are on their way to Brandonwh64 and Arjai

Enjoy the prizes guys! Post in sneeky's FS thread when you receive them 

Hope to get the cooler off to AlienISGod by the end of the week and the rig off the Bow by early next week


----------



## manofthem (Nov 27, 2013)

Norton said:


> *Prize update!!!*
> 
> The items from sneekypete are on their way to Brandonwh64 and Arjai
> 
> ...



And t_ski 's mouse was dropped off at the Post Office tonight so it will be in tomorrow's mail


----------



## Arjai (Dec 1, 2013)

manofthem said:


> And t_ski 's mouse was dropped off at the Post Office tonight so it will be in tomorrow's mail


Got the Havoc, a few days ago. Just plugged it in this morning. Cool, still learning about it's feature set and have yet to try it out on Resident Evil, or anything else. Thanks again! I'm liking it already!


----------



## Norton (Dec 8, 2013)

Quick update on my donated items....

*Silverstone AR03 cooler*- to be going out to *AlienIsGOD* on Monday or Tuesday this week

*Cruncher rig*- finishing up the prep on it tonight and will be breaking it down/packing it up to go out to *Bow* on Monday or Tuesday this week

Sorry for the delay, we've been short handed at work the past few weeks and I've had to cover for another guy


----------



## manofthem (Dec 8, 2013)

No worries Norton, trying to act like you're not Superman   You're not fooling anybody Clark Kent 

Them boys are in for a treat.  and tell you what, AiG makes out pretty well, always snagging wins


----------



## Norton (Dec 10, 2013)

Norton said:


> Quick update on my donated items....
> 
> *Silverstone AR03 cooler*- to be going out to *AlienIsGOD* on Monday or Tuesday this week
> 
> ...


 
UPDATE- Both items sent/PM's sent with tracking info. Hopefully you will receive by the end of the week.

Enjoy and thanks again everybody! 
* almost time to start planning our next challenge


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 16, 2013)

Received the 7770 today.  Now I just have to find a slot to put it in.


----------



## xvi (Dec 16, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Received the 7770 today.  Now I just have to find a slot to put it in.


I've got an empty slot over here in one of my rigs.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Dec 16, 2013)

xvi said:


> I've got an empty slot over here in one of my rigs.


http://bit.ly/M9OPxp


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 16, 2013)

Thank you BarbaricSoul. I will make sure that this card is put to DC work, even if I have to send it on to someone else.  Would someone please make a mental note and remind me if the GPU work comes back?


xvi said:


> I've got an empty slot over here in one of my rigs.


Actually, the biggest problem I'm having is a monitor to connect it to with all of the other rigs that I have.  I might have to go get a monitor like my son has that has 3 different connections that can be toggled through.  In the mean time, I have a cheap Belkin 2 port KVM.


----------



## xvi (Dec 16, 2013)

KVMs are generally cheaper than an extra keyboard, video and mouse. Is it going in a separate machine? It should be a fully functioning OpenCL device even when it's running headless.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 17, 2013)

RDP or TeamViewer works, too.


----------

